# How many HAM radio operators on forum



## bunkerbob

How many licensed HAM radio operators do we have on the forum. Just curios. As you can tell I'm a HAM operator, and by the way so is my wife, both Tech class right now. I have been studying for my General license, but have soooo much to do. Here is some of my gear...as a note when I built the house I wired it for 12VDC also, the shack uses that for power. One photo is of my truck radio, another my travel trailer, and my handheld units.
Remember HAM is a acronym for "Had Alot of Money":2thumb:
Show some photos of your radio shack.


----------



## bunkerbob

Here are some of the 12VDC outlets in the house... if you are going to build plan ahead, also these did not hinder the permit process even here in Calif., probably one of the most strict anywhere.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

I am a general class operator. One thing you might consider and it's up to your preferences but all my radios have Anderson powerpoles for power connections and I've collected lots of different adapters to go along with them.


----------



## northernontario

I'm a licensed amateur radio operator in Canada with my "basic" certification. No shack pic's... all my stuff is mobile and handheld.


----------



## WinOregon

Have had my Tech license for a couple of years - KE7PUJ. But don't consider myself a Ham. I only got my ticket because I am active in my city's CERT program. We use 2 meter rigs to communicate between the neighborhood CERT teams and the EOC. 

I have a YAESU FT-8800R 2m/440, a YAESU VX-6R tri-bander, and a YAESU FT-1802 2m.

Doubt if I will get my General - Like you say its real expensive and I have two many hobbies now.

Regards WinOregon


----------



## NaeKid

bunkerbob said:


> Here are some of the 12VDC outlets in the house... if you are going to build plan ahead, also these did not hinder the permit process even here in Calif., probably one of the most strict anywhere.


Looking at those pictures that you took of your 12-volt system makes me wonder why you used that design. You probably have a good reason to (as you usually do) ... but, I was surprised that you didn't use an RV-style 12-volt receptical as shown in the attached picture where you can attach it directly to a standard electrical box and have nothing hanging from it.


----------



## northernontario

The downside to that style of 12v connection (cigarette-lighter) is the center pin... it's just not a good connection point. I always have issues in vehicles with those connections, because the center pin doesn't make a good connection. 

If I was going to do dedicated 12v stuff, I'd look at the anderson powerpole connections.


----------



## NaeKid

dtompsett said:


> The downside to that style of 12v connection (cigarette-lighter) is the center pin... it's just not a good connection point. I always have issues in vehicles with those connections, because the center pin doesn't make a good connection.
> 
> If I was going to do dedicated 12v stuff, I'd look at the anderson powerpole connections.


It seems that I have used those products before without realizing it ..

Anderson Power - Products Brands

I have those kinds of connections for my quick-disconnect winch and used them on battery-operated fork-lifts. Worked very well.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

*Ham radio*

Four of us are licensed (my wife and I and two youngest kids). We use it more locally. Our "base" unit is a mobile (65 watt max.) unit for a vehicle mounted in the cabin. Two handhelds finish it off. We have no cell service at our residence and I spend a lot of time in the woods/mountains so we wanted something to keep communication open. There are long stretches here with no cell service and we find that we can still stay in touch by using repeaters.

KE7JYC


----------



## bountyhunter26

Technician here in Georgia KJ4SCS


----------



## bunkerbob

I'm really proud of the group I met here locally. At one of our first meetings I asked them all "how serious are you about being prepared, how many of you have a Ham license and radios and practice with them." I then talked to them about the importance of communication post wshtf and how would we communicate. Not one had a license, but had made plans to get one in the future. 
Yesterday, I received a email from one of the women in the group telling me she had passed her tech license last weekend, she now is the second person to get their Ham cert in the last month. Most are practicing for the tests and getting the necessary radios. 
I plan on starting a once a month net meeting to hone our radio skills and operating procedures. Next is have them take the FEMA emergency management course independent study program -IS- series for emergency response teams. These were required study for the RACES group that I belong to here.


----------



## sidecutter

*Getting started*

What equipment would you all recommend to get started ? The communication aspect of preparedeness I believe is very important.


----------



## bunkerbob

sidecutter said:


> What equipment would you all recommend to get started ? The communication aspect of preparedeness I believe is very important.


I have a ICOM IC-706MKIIG in my truck and in my shack. These or any small multi-band radios and are good for all types of communication. I have a YAESU VR-5 for one of my handhelds, it is a tri-band with AM receiving capibilities for aircraft and more.
There are so many radios to choose from read reviews fro Ham sites for more info...ARRLWeb: ARRL Home Page
QRZ.COM Callsign Database
eHam.net Home - Amateur Radio (Ham Radio) Community Site
There are many more.


----------



## sidecutter

*Radio*

Thanks Bunkerbob perhaps some day soon we can talk by way of radio. Is it possible to talk from the hill country of tx to ca. Years ago maybe 1970's I new a person who's father owned a system and could talk to people in ohio. Later today I'll look up those pages. For now the weather is perfect , so I'm outside to work in the garden. Seedlings are doing great. thanks for your help


----------



## bunkerbob

sidecutter said:


> Thanks Bunkerbob perhaps some day soon we can talk by way of radio. Is it possible to talk from the hill country of tx to ca. Years ago maybe 1970's I new a person who's father owned a system and could talk to people in ohio. Later today I'll look up those pages. For now the weather is perfect , so I'm outside to work in the garden. Seedlings are doing great. thanks for your help


I'm working on my General class license right now, will open up a tremendous amount of freqs. for long distance comms.
My seedlings are in distress for some reason this year, hope most will make it. Just came in from rototilling an extension for my orchard. Temp is 75 degrees above 0


----------



## Airedale7s

Tech class in So. Cal. KG6CIV
Haven't been very active lately. I have a Yaesu VHF setup in my jeep and a Yaesu multi-band hand-held.

Cheers,
Airedale7s


----------



## bunkerbob

Airedale7s said:


> Tech class in So. Cal. KG6CIV
> Haven't been very active lately. I have a Yaesu VHF setup in my jeep and a Yaesu multi-band hand-held.
> 
> Cheers,
> Airedale7s


WELCOME, :welcome:Airedale7s from a long time preparer. Look forward to your replies and posts.
Where are you in So. Cal, I'm located near Temecula. If you look at my website in my signature it will show some photos.


----------



## HozayBuck

I'm an outlaw, always have been, will never change, I'd like to have some form of Commo gear but more for use after the SHTF.. not into getting lic. 

As for your gear BB, I had a Halicrafter Receiver back in the middle 60's and it was as big as your radio room!!!... bout the size of a VW beetle... I used a copper long line (?) and pulled in everything there was out there... I guess in bad time's I'd rather listen then transmit.. I figger if they can find my cell phone out of about 5 billion of the damn things they can find me transmitting..

Tin Foil anybody?


----------



## laylow

KJ6DMS, Southern California.


----------



## 91004

WB3JWS
Latitude:	40.309461 (40° 18' 34'' N)
Longitude:	-76.591522 (76° 35' 29'' W)
Grid Square:	FN10QH

Far enough away to advert disaster, close enough to see you............ Its game time

Home of the Mennonite Mafia!!!


----------



## bunkerbob

Well on Monday the 5th I will be starting my general study class, three weeks and then the test. I've been studing on QRZ site and need more class time to pass I think. Wish me luck, need this upgrade to do the long distance comms.


----------



## OFG

I've been out of the loop these days... I got my license back in 1991 as a novice, then I took the tech portion, and was considered a tech plus. But I think I've been demoted back to a technician. I'm not really sure how it works these days... I screw around with 10 and 2 meters on the occasion but that's about it. 

So is there no morse code requirements at all these days? I never took general because I couldn't do that 13 or 15 wpm or whatever it was... But I still have the 5 wpm out of the way. Do I just need to do the question pools to upgrade?

73's

Kd4nws


----------



## laylow

OFG said:


> I've been out of the loop these days... I got my license back in 1991 as a novice, then I took the tech portion, and was considered a tech plus. But I think I've been demoted back to a technician. I'm not really sure how it works these days... I screw around with 10 and 2 meters on the occasion but that's about it.
> 
> So is there no morse code requirements at all these days? I never took general because I couldn't do that 13 or 15 wpm or whatever it was... But I still have the 5 wpm out of the way. Do I just need to do the question pools to upgrade?
> 
> 73's
> 
> Kd4nws


Yep! No more code requirement, study up, and get your upgrade!


----------



## Conelrad

*Hambone...*

Dennis W7TFO Extra in Hidden Valley, AZ.


----------



## gypsysue

I'm KE7JYC, in Montana.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

gypsysue said:


> I'm KE7JYC, in Montana.


And I'm KE7JYD, in Montana. (Just noticed I put the wrong call sign in on my previous post.)


----------



## 264Win

*Ham Radio Operator*

Hi from Alaska
Name is PAUL but I go by 264Win. Have been a Ham since 1995, mostly for public service ,dog races during the winter months, runs & walks during the summer months. Iam a member and instructor of our local CERT group, Emergency Coordinator for ARES, I have my General and am working on the EXTRA.


----------



## fun4wheelerguy

KJ6AAL - Brett Miller in Ventura California

I am also a member of Ventura County Auxillary Communications Service for Disaster Communications


----------



## 11D20

*how many hams on here*

I am also a Ham operator..If your on the west coast all the way to Iowa tune to the High Noon Net, on 7.240mhz, at 10:30am, MOUNTAIN TIME, on the 17th of June and say Hi....I'll be net control that day....

Good luck Bunkerbob on your upgrade

Check in as a visitor/ag ~!

Molin Labe= never surrender? Greek if I remember correctly?


----------



## bunkerbob

11D20 said:


> I am also a Ham operator..If your on the west coast all the way to Iowa tune to the High Noon Net, on 7.240mhz, at 10:30am, MOUNTAIN TIME, on the 17th of June and say Hi....I'll be net control that day....
> 
> Good luck Bunkerbob on your upgrade
> 
> Check in as a visitor/ag ~!
> 
> Molin Labe= never surrender? Greek if I remember correctly?


I aced the test, I thought the VE was kidding me. Now I have to fix up my Hy-Gain 18 HT antenna. Missing a 40m stub, parts are on the way. I will tune in on the 17th if I get it fixed.
I am in the local RACES group here in Temecula, CA. KG6XXX


----------



## gypsysue

:congrat:Congratulations, Aemilia, on passing the Ham test today! Welcome to the club!!!:congrat: :2thumb:


----------



## Aemilia

gypsysue said:


> Congratulations, Aemilia, on passing the Ham test today! Welcome to the club!!!


Thanks! I can't wait to get my call sign. Oh and a radio of course. I might have to drop into the local club next payday, one of the test administrators said he had a few older units to sell. Everyone at the test was very supportive and friendly.


----------



## gypsysue

Yeah, same with the club up here. Do drop in at the club meetings, it's a great place to learn more and meet cool people to help, and to find used equipment and people to help you figure out how to use it!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Glad you passed your test. You need to get set up with a radio now.


----------



## bunkerbob

Congrats on passing your test Aemilia. If you have a HF unit you can tune in to this weekends ARRL's Field Day. It is a test that 10s of thousands of HAMs perform the last weekend in June every year. It is primarily to test your skills while operating remotely on generator, battery or mobile power. You make as many contacts in 48 hrs as possible.
Because I am off-grid it makes it easy for me to participate as a *1E operator*(1 operator, home based, emergency power) I have my general liciense so I can operate in most HF bands.
*"To work as many stations as possible on any and all amateur bands (excluding the 60, 30, 17, and 12-meter bands) and to learn to operate in abnormal situations in less than optimal conditions. Field Day is open to all amateurs in the areas covered by the ARRL/RAC Field Organizations and countries within IARU Region 2. DX stations residing in other regions may be contacted for credit, but are not eligible to submit entries."*

More rules and info... Field Day


----------



## Unclelevi

*I'm a Ham*

Amateur Extra here. Running an ICOM 738 and an Icom 735 HF rigs. An ICOM 2200H 2 meter rig. Run HF at 100 watts thru LMR 400 to a home brew fan dipole at 46 feet on a ROHN 48' tower. Power is an Astron 35 with back-up from a Deep-cycle marine battery with a solar battery charger.


----------



## Aemilia

Thanks. I actually took the test at the field day - so I was able to watch club members using the equipment. Though your explanation of what was going on is much better.  I'd don't yet have a radio, but I'm working on getting one.


----------



## rico567

U.S. Extra class; currently inactive, but still own a few 2-meter rigs, antennas.


----------



## jontwork

*I pull my Ham Shack*

I am a ham tech and a Full Time RVer and I pull my shack behind me.
Welcome to WeRV2
Regards,


----------



## bassman

I just recently got my tech license and I am looking for a good deal on a radio. 
Butch KB1ULN


----------



## 11D20

*Ham Op's*

Good deal bunker bob!

when I took the tech, I went ahead and took the general without studying, I missed it by 2 questions.....dang, I hate when that happens....either-way, listening is 90% of the game, if the SHTF....

My best friend used to call me Bunker Dan, years ago....Today, I answer to anything~!///??/


----------



## oilcan

I should be getting my tech ticket any day now. Studying for general.


----------



## Bear667

k0mrd here in Iowa.


----------



## bassman

Got my Tech license couple of months ago, looking into buying a Yaesu VX-6R. I too am involved with the local CERT group here! 

KB1ULN


----------



## hardrock

Got my 'tech' on aug 5th.and studying for the general. Have an icom 706mkIIg and a homebrew antenna made of 1/2" copper pipe. Does a good job on 2meter and 70cm. Looking at hf antennas and really enjoy the hobby.


----------



## oilcan

Hardrock, if you want to listen to those lower frequencies while you're studying for the general, poke the stripped end of an insulated wire in the center of the HF coax connector on the back of the radio and stretch it out for several yards. You might be surprised at what you can pick up. Just remember *DO NOT* transmit with this thing in place. It'll let the magic smoke out of your new radio! 
By the way, I made the same radio choice. The 706 is great, but is pretty menu-heavy and took me a while to figure out. I'm in the process of building a screwdriver antenna for HF out of scrap parts for the suburban. Already got a 2m 5/8 GP on a quad mag mount on the roof. The screwdriver will replace a 10m whip on the back.
My general test is scheduled for early october... Fingers crossed!


----------



## bunkerbob

Good luck on your exam.


----------



## hardrock

oilcan said:


> Hardrock, if you want to listen to those lower frequencies while you're studying for the general, poke the stripped end of an insulated wire in the center of the HF coax connector on the back of the radio and stretch it out for several yards. You might be surprised at what you can pick up. Just remember *DO NOT* transmit with this thing in place. It'll let the magic smoke out of your new radio!
> By the way, I made the same radio choice. The 706 is great, but is pretty menu-heavy and took me a while to figure out. I'm in the process of building a screwdriver antenna for HF out of scrap parts for the suburban. Already got a 2m 5/8 GP on a quad mag mount on the roof. The screwdriver will replace a 10m whip on the back.
> My general test is scheduled for early october... Fingers crossed!


oilcan,thanks for the tip...going to try in tonight.Let you know how it works.Good luck on the test.


----------



## GeoMonkey

You can learn a TON from joining your local ARES/RACES group. They will show you how to set up radios, antennas and emergency power too.
I've got a Yeasu FT-957D that does almost all freqs, with an antenna switcher for 5 antennas. I have a Optima yellow top battery, constantly float-charged using Anderson Power-Pole connections.

The wife and I both have our lic. and practice together so we're ready when/if TSHTF


----------



## 91004

GeoMonkey said:


> You can learn a TON from joining your local ARES/RACES group. They will show you how to set up radios, antennas and emergency power too.
> I've got a Yeasu FT-957D that does almost all freqs, with an antenna switcher for 5 antennas. I have a Optima yellow top battery, constantly float-charged using Anderson Power-Pole connections.
> 
> The wife and I both have our lic. and practice together so we're ready when/if TSHTF


Right now here in Pennsylvania, a statewide exercise has been issued this week for WIDE VIGILANCE III, with Notifications to take place on Friday and actual exercise/deployment involving the the ARWG (Amateur Radio Working Group) to take place Friday night into Saturday. I'm not sure how many other Regional groups there are out there, but this is part of our South Central Pennsylvania Terrorism Task Force operations involving public safety on many different levels. This is a very large scale exercise and will involve multiple agencies. I am looking forward to it and taking part in it. Amateur Radio plays a integral role in the Task Force Operation.....

South Central Pennsylvania Terrorism Task Force Website: South Central PA Counter Terrorism Task Force

History of Task Force: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...0KYZGjNxFV_M67Xwg&sig2=VQW-T_oDU2kdcYYMg9WNNQ


----------



## hardrock

hardrock said:


> oilcan,thanks for the tip...going to try in tonight.Let you know how it works.Good luck on the test.


Oilcan,I tried your 'tip' and was able to clearly hear from Maine to Cal,and Tx to Canada. Thanks, Looks like the traffic is mostly on the HF bands.


----------



## Skeeter

KB3UOD North central Pennsylvania


----------



## GoldenBoys

Technician class here, but I plan on working towards my General this winter. I've had my ticket for about 14 years. Sorry, no shack pics.


----------



## Proud_Poppa

Amateur Extra....ham since about 1995. Worked about 140 countries and have done the 5 band WAS.....mostly on CW. I like to chat with the locals on 2 meters, listen to shortwave, and surf HF for interesting contacts. I've played with about all the modes including digital....but since I'm a two finger typer I pretty well stick with FM, SSB, and CW.


----------



## dawnwinds58

*Short Wave questions?*

I apologise in advance, but venting is a human need, and more so when you are a woman. If we didn't, we'd blow up and take half the state with us.:scratch

Is there some secret society among "operators" which requires your death if information is shared with someone who knows absolutely nothing about radios? I have for two years asked questions all over the internet about short wave radios which I have NO idea if they are the same as a "HAM" radio or different. I get smart remarks back, insults about my lack of knowledge, and rude comments with not one iota of useful information on getting started with them, a beginner's shopping list, quality of different brands of components, or information I can count on being correct. How does anyone know anything if they never ask questions, AND get real answers?

People I am not a 12 yr old planning to muck up the airways with chat. I am 52, a grandmother, and have family that are "grasshoppers" and don't believe ANY thing will ever happen to our economy or civilization. My husband and I have to plan for 5 children and 15 grandchildren. THEY think I must be getting senile with what I have stored and stocked on my land. I just want a reliable method of communication available. I also need to know any preparations to run said system with solar or wind power on a 12 volt array. In all this time I haven't had one, not one, straight answer. Oh, and if you do answer, don't "tech talk" me to death trying to prove how little I know. English please, I already KNOW that I don't know squat about them and that is why I keep asking questions.:gaah:

I must say I have not asked here before, but I am a newbie, and didn't find this topic till tonight. Ball's in your court. Do I get real answers and help, or do I keep looking?

Special points. I live topographicly, in a "valley" around 6 miles wide in the flats, but rolling in spots, a flood plain between two sections of river with both outer banks rising to mountain or heavy rolling terrain. It's a hole I have to be able to get out of. No close neighbors, no land restrictions, no permit to build needed. It's open season where I live and I can put up whatever I need without arguement. Any suggestions to what I need, problems I might have, and equipment sources?


----------



## GeoMonkey

My wife and I are both HAMS, she calls herself a "HAM-ette"  We're both over 60, so you're a youngster 

Get an amateur radio license and look into NVIS antennas. Using HF radio freq's they shoot straight up and send/receive signals in 150 - 200 mile diameter. Lots of info on the web, just Google NVIS antennas.

BTW - "Short Wave" is the same as much of the HAM bands, we call HF (for High Frequency). Many use 2 meter and 70 cm frequencies into repeaters. You can get a ton of "real" information at ARRL's web site - American Radio Relay League | Ham Radio Association and Resources

Feel free to ask here, I don't give anyone grief, the only dumb questions and the ones NOT ASKED


----------



## Conelrad

*Ah, the mystery of radio....*

Hi Dawnwinds,

Dennis here, retired broadcast engineer after 42 years, ham extra class, tube gear nut. What would you like to know? I'll be glad to help you along.

Regards.

W7TFO


----------



## GeoMonkey

Dawn,
Remember - You can lead a person to reason, but you can't make them think :scratch

An NVIS antenna might just be what you need in your area (Google NVIS).

Feel free to ask your questions here


----------



## rico567

Dawnwinds: Ignore the unhelpful comments; they are endemic in a medium where folks can say things with anonymity.

Your problem seems to break down to 1) a reliable means of communication, and 2) some way to power it.

Yes, "shortwave," otherwise known as the HF (high frequency) bands to amateurs, have been around since radio came into its own, and they persist as a medium because they have range and are reliable. Shortwave or general coverage (receivers that pick up a variety of ranges of the spectrum) are available in lots of shapes & sizes. I'd bet on a radio like this in an emergency. Look for used rigs at hamfests in your area, or search online. AES (Amateur Electronic Supply) might be a good place to start looking.

Choosing and installing a radio will be relatively simple compared to antenna choice and installation. I suggest you begin where "GeoMonkey" suggests- Google "NVIS" and start getting an idea of what antennas are designed to do, and their physical shape and configuration re: your own geography (which it seems like you've already thought about). It's impossible for anyone on an Internet forum to arbitrarily prescribe what antenna system you should be using without knowing your situation.

It ought to be possible, even these days, to find a shortwave radio -used, perhaps- that runs off 12 VDC (Volts Direct Current- most well known source of this would be a car or boat battery). The radio can then be run on household current from an AC power supply that delivers 12 VDC, and in an emergency hooked directly to a battery.

If the main intent here is an emergency radio, I'd be looking for a solid-state unit that draws little power, so that it won't drain a battery that fast. To provide power to such a radio, I'd get a deep-cycle marine (boat) battery, and a charger fed by a modest solar panel. That pretty much frees you from having to worry about the whole gas/diesel generator thing, with its concomitant fuel issues, or wind power, which is another whole area of knowledge in which I have little expertise.

Just don't stop asking questions; eventually you'll find your answers.


----------



## bassman

Hi Dawnwinds
I too am a newbie to ham radios, search around your area for a ham radio club to join. Many of them are free. The people there are always ready to help you with your questions! You can also go online to Ham Radio Outlet ,com for great deals on radios. 
You can also hook up to ECHOLINK on your computer and talk to other hams around the country. It too is free! I got a lot of info on what radio and antenna to by from talking to people on ECHOLINK!
Also the people on this prepardness site are great for giving out advice! 
Good luck with your project!
Butch KB1ULN


----------



## GoldenBoys

Dawnwinds, you are getting a lot of good info here. To put things in the simplest terms, what most people call shortwave is just a receiver, covering several bands. Ham, on the other hand is two way communication, covering many modes and bands. One big difference is that anybody can buy a radio to listen to shortwave, or listen to the amateur bands, but you must get licensed to use ham for two way. There are several grades of license and they are much easier to get than they used to be, what with doing away with code requirements.


----------



## dawnwinds58

*Thank you all!!*

This is the first time I have ever gotten real information, and there's so many people here willing to help with all kinds of information.
Thank you all again! :thankyou:
I'll collect all the information, check all the web sites, and start working on getting a system together to set up here. :woohoo:

If I hit a snag on anything, I'll be back hollering for help!
dawnwinds58


----------



## KI4DFC

*Another HAM - Helping All Mankind*

Todd here I'm a Ham also.

KI4DFC


----------



## Skeeter

Skeeter said:


> KB3UOD North central Pennsylvania


ETA new call sign K3SWS


----------



## morningbear

CQCQCQ QSL? KF7MIJ CN84LU98 73 SK

I also got my first technicians license and am monitoring 2 Meter band. I aspire to greater things than my Pixie 2 and my YAESU FP-270R. I was an operator in the Air Force and hung with the signal guys in the Army National Guard, had a third class commercial license (VO) and a CB license. I retired a DP Systems Analyst. I run MAC OS X computer and love hamsphere though I do not understand how it works, sort of and internet repeater, yes? Pensioners do not have a lot of money but not much to do with the little we have so why not HAM. I was the guy that memorized the survival manuals in the Air Force, Army Guard and Reserve, and was bivoac master for a brigande at Dona Ana at Fort Bliss in 1976. This site should prove interesting.


----------



## bassman

Hi morningbear and welcome to the club! Have you tried Echolink on your computer? it's free and I've been able to talk to many people all over from my computer here in NH! I listened to someone in Thailand( didn't have a clue as to what he was saying) and it came through loud and clear!
I just got my tech license this past June and monitor the 2 meter band also! My radio is a Yaesu FT 2900 R/E Mobile but I'm working on rigging it to an external battery power source so I can take it anywhere! 
Butch KB1ULN


----------



## BasecampUSA

*The shack*

*My radio "shack"...*
(Ex-paramedic --in my younger days)










Serves as our "bugout" buggy too... always wanted "my own" diesel ambulance
Was a demonstrator, then a college EMT training unit, but never "in service", like 
new in the patient compartment and cockpit, 120k, 16 mpg (without Jeep), 40 gal diesel tank.

Self contained/kitchen/fridge/micro/stove
On board 110/220 generator, plus heat & air conditioning 
Sleeps three, storage galore inside and outside compartments.

2 truck, 6 deep cycle batteries
1 kw inverter
4.5 kw diesel genset - hooked to 40 gal van fuel tank
30 A - 12 vdc reg. power supply from 110 vac
2 Icom hf, 1 Icom fm
2 Yaesu hf, 1 Yaesu fm
3 Yaesu FT50R's handys
1 CB / SSB 40 ch
1 Marine radio
Pneumatic 35' telescoping antenna mast, w/12v compressor
Full range ants. & hamsticks

Full high angle, confined space rescue gear set.
1 SKED, 1 Stokes
2 EMT / first responder jump kits
4 emergency surgery kits, 2 obstetrics
1 Oxygen set & ambu-bag
1 Scott airpak
2 full facemasks with various filters
Heavy rescue tool kit, jacks, digging tools.
HDER GO-1 and CDV 777 radiation detection sets.
NBC detection kit
1 case decon suits/gloves/hoods/booties

Class 3 hitch, towbar for Jeep Wrangler.
10,000 lb 12 vdc winch now on front.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

*New Blood-ish.*

Right here. Currently studying for my transmitting test, but my neighbor gave me an old Hallicrafters SkyChampion reciever from '45. Runs fine and all, in my opinion. I've gotten stations like Radio Moscow, and WMV/That Canadian Observatory that give the exact time.


----------



## KI4DFC

*KI4DFC Another HAM in SE. Alabama*

Here is a foto of my ARES/Go-Box. I have a few modifications to make yet, but it works and works quite well. hi hi










IC-7000 HF/VHF/UHF
IC-2820 VHF/UHF with D-Star Capability
Signal-Link USB for digital modes
Alinco DM-330 110v to 12v Switching power supply.
2 forward firing speakers. 1 each for the IC-7000 and IC-2820
3 antenna connections out the top of the box: 1 HF, and 2 VHF/UHF.
2 4" Computer fans in the back of the box to provide ventilation.
All in a Ammo Box..

Future enhancements:
Add 2 terminal post on the outside of the box to hook up to battery for 12v operation.
Add Power adapter out of a old PC power supply to plug the 110v in.
Add DPDT toggle switch to switch between 12v and 110v operation.


----------



## Txlaflash

KE5RFR - General
East Texas
73


----------



## bunkerbob

KI4DFC said:


> Here is a foto of my ARES/Go-Box. I have a few modifications to make yet, but it works and works quite well. hi hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IC-7000 HF/VHF/UHF
> IC-2820 VHF/UHF with D-Star Capability
> Signal-Link USB for digital modes
> Alinco DM-330 110v to 12v Switching power supply.
> 2 forward firing speakers. 1 each for the IC-7000 and IC-2820
> 3 antenna connections out the top of the box: 1 HF, and 2 VHF/UHF.
> 2 4" Computer fans in the back of the box to provide ventilation.
> All in a Ammo Box..
> 
> Future enhancements:
> Add 2 terminal post on the outside of the box to hook up to battery for 12v operation.
> Add Power adapter out of a old PC power supply to plug the 110v in.
> Add DPDT toggle switch to switch between 12v and 110v operation.


 Very nice setup


----------



## bassman

I likw your setup! 
KB1ULN


----------



## HELIXX

bunkerbob said:


> How many licensed HAM radio operators do we have on the forum. Just curious. As you can tell I'm a HAM operator, and by the way so is my wife, both Tech class right now. I have been studying for my General license, but have soooo much to do. Here is some of my gear...as a note when I built the house I wired it for 12VDC also, the shack uses that for power. One photo is of my truck radio, another my travel trailer, and my handheld units.
> Remember HAM is a acronym for "Had Alot of Money":2thumb:
> Show some photos of your radio shack.












Major Cool! I got to show this to Lexxi! :beercheer:


----------



## redcat

*W0ILC, EN51wq (Chicago)*

W0ILC here. Formerly AA6GF, WB6MGH, WN6MGH. First licensed in 1970 as a Novice, earned General in 71, Extra in 73 (back when it required 20 WPM Morse).

Haven't been on the air for ages (over a decade), but recently picked up an FT-817ND and an FT-8800R. Going to set up an antenna at home soon, and will see about figuring out how to do a clean install of the 8800 in my Chevy Colorado. Also going to install a CB, since I also want to be able to talk to those who haven't taken the extra steps to get a ham license.

I used to love operating CW; I'm afraid that learning how slow my code copying speed is now is going to be depressing.


----------



## sundance23

*South Carolina checking in*

tech ticket-KJ4IYU
Partial to Yaesu handhelds. Have Yaesu and Icom mobiles.


----------



## expat42451

Extra class here although not currently active KF4VAR


----------



## Ephraimlad

Looks like we have lots of hams here. I'm an extra class myself, and quite active, but I question whether we should post our calls here....


----------



## expat42451

Ephriamlad

I would be active as well still had not the local amateur community proved such a joke. I ve done a lot of emergency work both in the USA and when I lived in Latin America--as a storm chaser, as a net control operator &c. I built a multi mode multi node station-- capable of full digital, CW and voice from 160M-440. I also had both HF/VHF/UHF voice and digital capabilities. yadayadayada. I am pretty disgusted with the hobby at this point and sold the entire station (everything) a few months ago. Considering the state of the hobby now vs say 10 years ago, to me its radically changed. 

All of this having been said it does not a bit change the vital necessity of amateur radio as a part and parcel of every preparedness community's communications suite. Were I where I could be, or were I where I was a part of a preparedness community I never would have quit the hobby. Where I live now, there is no preparedness. 

As far as posting callsigns here you make an interesting observation and I am curious about the reasons behind it. 

Warmest Regards to everyone here on the forum and 73. 

Anyone need a good commo guy?

The Expat


----------



## subzeroLV

N0VAC here.

Currently tech using an ICOM IC-T7H HT mostly on IRLP and repeaters. Looking at getting my general soon.


----------



## mrbean50

*Not too bad*

the general is not so hard, just study hard afew weeks before the test then RELAX, don't go in nervious you'll get it , if not , just try again learn from your weak areas good luck 73! KJ4QNR mrbean50


----------



## Bulldog

General class. Yaesu FT 897D, FT 625, FT 225, FT 901, and Kenwood 2 meter mod. I just moved back to hometown in November and my towers not up. KD0BDH. Brother 4 miles away, also general class. We both have played with the digital/data some. Been interesting playing in low band VHF. Will try to have radio room set up and towers/antenna's up in next couple months. 
PS- The Power Poles are really nice. I will be setting up solar 12v set up to charge radio batteries by this time next year.


----------



## jeffreyclay

*A General in Virginia*

I've had my ticket a little less than 2 years. One of the key reasons I wanted the license is to have long range communications without the worry of government filtering the news. I picked up a really clean IC-737 for my HF rig and have 2 meter mobile and handheld for the car. We've got pretty good repeater coverage for a mix of mountains and hills. I can talk about 80 miles in any direction. I have a multi-band vertical for the HF but enjoy my 2-80m OCF more. Loads up flatter and has less loss. I keep a trickle charger on a 125 Amp/hour deep cycle battery and generators for charging and running the house when needed.


----------



## eddiedc

technician here in arkansas i just have a moblie unit


----------



## LincTex

HozayBuck said:


> I'm an outlaw, always have been... I guess in bad time's I'd rather listen then transmit.. I figger if they can find my cell phone out of about 5 billion of the damn things they can find me transmitting.


During WWII, the Nazis had a way of detecting who had radio receivers.... something to do with superheterodyne circuitry, but they could find "illegal" radio receivers somehow.


----------



## ToGoKit

*Also a Ham here*

I too love Anderson Power Poles and now are a standard for ARES or have been maybe. They make it great for swap out with other Hams in a EMCOMM setup when everyone is on the same page.

Extra Class Operator here

New to the forum as of today. Saw this post thought I would respond here. I run most modes of operation here. Digital SSB 10 through 160 meters, D-Star and IRLP. Its a great hobby and many preparedness minded folks.

ToGoKit - N7MNK


----------



## TheGatherer

Advanced Class license here,... got my ticket back in the '80's.. runnin' a Yaesu 857d mobile with FC40 into a steel whip... Yaesu 757g at the home QTH on a homebrew multiband inverted V dipole... 

Future plans get my HF beam back up (@ 94') and rebuild my VHF repeater (those FLA storms  ) 

Glad to meet you all...


----------



## frankd4

*in Florida KK4CZT.*

Technician here in Florida KK4CZT.


----------



## theaj42

General class up north, you betcha.  I'm currently not operating and without radios (got told I was "doing it wrong" one too many times, and I have a low BS threshold), but thinking about getting back in and just ignoring those other voices. I guess time will tell, eh?


----------



## CulexPipiens

Just passed my technician late last week. 

They offered me a chance to take the general at the same time for no additional charge. Considering I never looked at the materials and of course did no studying for it I almost didn't... but since it was a free shot I figured what the heck. Missed by four. 

So I left with a technician and am happy.


----------



## frankd4

*Passed General Exam*

Hello folks, passed my General last week Iam in south Miami-Dade county Florida.
KK4CZT/AG


----------



## Bear667

k0mrd Technician license holder


----------



## cavscout1991

*HAM Operator*

I am a technician operator here in Maine and I am going for my General very soon. I have several mobile and HT rigs in use now and I am looking at starting my shack very soon. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Halfcrazy

cavscout1991 said:


> I am a technician operator here in Maine and I am going for my General very soon. I have several mobile and HT rigs in use now and I am looking at starting my shack very soon. Any help would be much appreciated.


Welcome from a fellow Ham just outside of Bangor. Ever make it to the Pine state amatuer radio club meetings in Bangor?


----------



## k0xxx

*KØXXX in Arkansas*










Yeah it's dusty, but it is the maids week off.


----------



## bunkerbob

Very nice setup k0xxx.


----------



## arawak-prime

General class since 1982. Been tinkering with radio since the early 1960's. Active on all bands from 160m through 33cm.

YL got her Tech-Plus in the 1990's. _(She was a Novice all of 20 minutes at at hamfest, between tests) _ And has always held a 1x3 "N" callsign.

Also have a (Commercial) FCC Part-90 license which allows us to legally own and use digitally encrypted (>128-bit) radios for our 'business'. You can only imagine the usefulness of this gear in a post disaster environment.

Arawak


----------



## MRGUMBY

I have been a licensed ham operator since 1985


----------



## chuckinnc

*Been in amateur radio sense 1978*

Chuck n4aeq
73s


----------



## LazarusLong

*Ham on PS*

I'm an Extra. Right now, I just have a Yaesu FT-60R HT dual-mode
(2m and 440). Planning to get HF gear next year. Need to get my
Morse speed up to something reasonable.

Not revealing my call sign, but I live in Portsmouth, NH.

73 de LazarusLong


----------



## YouNeedBatteries

In the case of a post-apocalyptic world, when all of this survival gear and skill would be useful, wouldn't the power grid be down? If so, how would you power your ham radios?


----------



## LincTex

YouNeedBatteries said:


> In the case of a post-apocalyptic world, when all of this survival gear and skill would be useful, wouldn't the power grid be down? If so, how would you power your ham radios?


All of my HAM gear runs off of 12 volts DC. Every single item.

I already power it with a deep-cycle marine battery and a solar panel


----------



## YouNeedBatteries

LincTex said:


> All of my HAM gear runs off of 12 volts DC. Every single item.
> 
> I already power it with a deep-cycle marine battery and a solar panel


Very nice


----------



## zosimo

I recently got my Ham Technician license and haven't been able to hook up our
new radio stuff but my question would be "How useful would it be if the grid went down? Would I be able to help someone or be helped if that is the case?"

I plan on getting on the air soon no matter what but we moved and it is taking forever to get settled in.
Thanks
Zosimo


----------



## LincTex

zosimo said:


> I recently got my Ham Technician license ... my question would be "How useful would it be if the grid went down? Would I be able to help someone or be helped if that is the case?"


You need to join the ARRL and/or a local Amateur Radio club, make some friends and learn from each other


----------



## k0xxx

YouNeedBatteries said:


> In the case of a post-apocalyptic world, when all of this survival gear and skill would be useful, wouldn't the power grid be down? If so, how would you power your ham radios?


I wouldn't think that HF radios would be of much use to me in a post apocalyptic world. In such a scenario I would believe that I'd be too focused on daily survival and local challenges. Eventually I guess that I may be interested in contacting others, but for the immediate future after such an event, I'd be more focused on keeping my hand held (Ham, FRS, XRS, etc.) radios charged with our panels. I'd be using them for tactical communication.

I could definitely see HF radios being important to me in a lot of situations that are less than apocalyptic, though.


----------



## DKRinAK

*Lots of ham here it seems*

Got my Commercial radiotelephone license then got my ham license back in 1977 (yes, I am that old) Extra class with 30+ years on the commo business, 22 years in the military, lots more in tekecom industry.

A fun hobby to say the least.


----------



## RazorCityDen

YouNeedBatteries said:


> In the case of a post-apocalyptic world, when all of this survival gear and skill would be useful, wouldn't the power grid be down? If so, how would you power your ham radios?


I'm a licenced HAM and have a FT-817ND set up to 'go'. It's a great multi- band receiever and decent low power transmitter in a size that's smaller than most CB's. I enjoy the QRP (low power) challenges and got into Amature Radio mostley to listen at first. However even running QRP I regularly com many states away and other countries, it's just a little more messing around than a high power rig. The 817 has become our group standard and once I learned the rig it's been alot of fun.

Much, much more fun than I thought it would be.

Take care,


----------



## k0xxx

RazorCityDen said:


> I'm a licenced HAM and have a FT-817ND set up to 'go'. It's a great multi- band receiever and decent low power transmitter in a size that's smaller than most CB's. I enjoy the QRP (low power) challenges and got into Amature Radio mostley to listen at first. However even running QRP I regularly com many states away and other countries, it's just a little more messing around than a high power rig. The 817 has become our group standard and once I learned the rig it's been alot of fun.
> 
> Much, much more fun than I thought it would be.
> 
> Take care,


QRP operation can be a blast, especially on CW. It's amazing to make contacts halfway around the world on a few watts or sometimes even a few milliwatts.

I do like having QRO (high power) available, should the need arise though. Unfortunately, QRO would be unrealistic in a SHTF scenario for anymore than a very brief period. I have an 80w panel and 6 deep cycle batteries for my emergency comms, but I doubt that I could power my QRO amps for anything more than a couple of minutes. Just warming up the tubes would most likely deplete the batteries greatly, I suspect. Using QRP though, I could operate operate around the clock if needed.


----------



## sea_going_dude

W1NRA east cent alabama, Extra class license, Havent been too active for few years. I had a ten meter beacon on for several years but took it off a while back. I did receive signal reports from all over the world too. Just 5 watts into an A-99 vertical up 20 feet. Might put it back up soon. It was on 28.240 
I am a Benefactor Life Member of the National Rifle Association so my call could not have been any better for me. Lucky to get the W1NRA 
73 and cul down the log

Jerry Hemby


----------



## 264Win

*Hello All*

I have been a amateur operator since 1995 or 96 now am General class. If all else fails Ham Radio. I am the local EC for ARES and teach CERT classes, we gather on the air every monday evening for checkin and preps for any local emergency. Batteries charged, generators ready that type of thing. We have 43 hams in our zip code 30 road miles and 10 miles either side of the main road about 600 sq. mi. with 1200 familys. 60% of our popuation is recerational cabins and lives in Anchorage. :wave:


----------



## sea_going_dude

sea_going_dude said:


> W1NRA east cent alabama, Extra class license, Havent been too active for few years. I had a ten meter beacon on for several years but took it off a while back. I did receive signal reports from all over the world too. Just 5 watts into an A-99 vertical up 20 feet. Might put it back up soon. It was on 28.240
> I am a Benefactor Life Member of the National Rifle Association so my call could not have been any better for me. Lucky to get the W1NRA
> 73 and cul down the log
> 
> Jerry Hemby


ALSO,I might add, isn't it so neat in your shack BEFORE you add all the wires cables etc? It almost looks like those wires weave themselves into all kinds of arrangements. but It is fun and a great hobby W1NRA/73


----------



## Asatrur

Not active yet, but studying for my technician class license and hoping to be on the air by 03.01.2012
Asatrur


----------



## RazorCityDen

General class operator, testing this month for Extra. 

Mostly portable, mostly NVIS and 80% between friends only on a com sked. I run a FT-897D on internal bat's and sometimes a deep cycle Optima or plugged into the Jeep. I charge with a solar panel in the field or in the Jeep and use a 'smart' charger at home. I hardly use my radio in the house and don't own an AC power source. I rarely do the 2 meter thing, basically just enough to figure it out, been experimenting with some 6 meter techniques that have potencial, but I'm 99% HF. 

I have a gaggle of wire antenna's, some 'homebrew' some store bought. I really like the Radiowavz, single band, end fed, half waves, they require no counterpoise or tuner and since they are end fed I don't have to hump much coax. They rig for any type of polarization and work great for NVIS. Single band is no problem when your on a sked and most of the time I am. Rigged high and flat they make a decent reciever antenna. The FT-897D is multi-band (mines a little more multiband  and has 'big ears'. 

When we are camped out (we live part year in our RV). I like to put up a 'homebrew' 40/20/10 meter dipole, pretty much an 'Alpha-Delta' clone, a heavy duty thing that works good without a tuner (I don't like tuners, I like resonate antenna's  but a pain for quick com. I also like the Radio Wavz 'Bazooka' for a single band antenna, but it looses out to the EFHW these days.

Pretty much sums it up for me.

Take care,


----------



## Laura

I have an Extra and I am currently in the market for solar panels to serve as emergency power ( ARES/ RACES skills ) for my Icom 746 Pro+ ORION. I am also looking for a good all band mobil radio just for the fun of DXing when away from home. Love CW...... though I have been away from it for a while.


----------



## RainyPNW

"old school" 20-wpm Extra here. Been a Ham since 1973. Not very active anymore but will rework my gear to have an HF and 2-meter shack on Solar battery power.

RainPNW


----------



## Asatrur

Passed my tech exam last week, now I am waiting on my call-sign and studying for my general.


----------



## PrepN4Good

I'm going to try for a technician license, & signed up for hamradiolicenseexam.com...has anyone studied that way?


----------



## k0xxx

Asatrur said:


> Passed my tech exam last week, now I am waiting on my call-sign and studying for my general.


Congratulations! Great job on getting your Tech. Welcome to the ranks. Let us know when you get your General.

PrepN4Good - I am not familiar with that website, but I did use QRZ.com and the ARRL practice exams to see where I needed to study more, for my General and Extra tickets. I would imagine that the site you mentioned is similar, and would be a great way to see what areas you are strong in and where you need more study. Let us know how you do.


----------



## PrepN4Good

k0xxx said:


> PrepN4Good - I am not familiar with that website, but I did use QRZ.com and the ARRL practice exams to see where I needed to study more, for my General and Extra tickets. I would imagine that the site you mentioned is similar, and would be a great way to see what areas you are strong in and where you need more study. Let us know how you do.


Well, so far I already know I SUCK at the metric system..."how many milliamps in 1.5 kiloamps" etc. :surrender: 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Asatrur

Asatrur said:


> Passed my tech exam last week, now I am waiting on my call-sign and studying for my general.


Done 
KD0QVV


----------



## mdprepper

Congratulations Asatrur!:congrat::congrat:


----------



## k0xxx

Asatrur said:


> Done
> KD0QVV


:2thumb:

Congratulations! Kilo Delta Zero Quebec Victor Victor de Kilo Zero Xray Xray Xray


----------



## texmedic

Former General class here(wayyyy back when you used to have to know CW at 13 wpm...)KB9DRG was the former call. Gonna get my ticket back as soon as the Finance Minister a.k.a. wife says its ok...


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

Just a listener for now.. Hopefully a transmitter in the future.


----------



## gypsysue

Recon, have you taken the test? You could go ahead and study and get your license, even if you don't have a radio, if you haven't done it yet. We didn't get our first equipment until about a year after we took our tests, in 2006. Two of our kids took the test at the same time, one age 12 and one age 16. They both passed, but the 16 year old had to take the test twice. They let him take it again, right there on the same day! He always got nervous during tests and his brain would empty out!  The 12-year old was more focused!


----------



## valannb22

I am taking my technician test tomorrow night. I'm feeling a little iffy about the test, any pointers?


----------



## k0xxx

No real pointers other than to just relax and take your time. If you get a question that you aren't sure of, just go to the next and come back to it. If you've been doing well on the online practice exams, you should be ok on the test. Good luck!


----------



## valannb22

I aced it last night!


----------



## k0xxx

valannb22 said:


> I aced it last night!


:2thumb: :beercheer: :2thumb:

WhooHoo! Congratulations!


----------



## texmedic

Good job! I remember the Tech test was the hardest for me. Well, except for the Advanced. Congrats!!!


----------



## valannb22

Thanks!


----------



## shadowr434

I have my Technician license and intend on upgrading to my general.


----------



## DELTA_PREPPER

KI4BBK here. General class license in east central Alabama. Love field day and emergency ops.


----------



## fedorthedog

Wife and I are Tech class KF7PPB


----------



## topcat

Have my Technician License, Working on getting my General License.


----------



## fseigler

Just signed up here and I am a General Class.


----------



## shadowr434

shadowr434 said:


> i have my technician license and intend on upgrading to my general.


----------------- kb1wre -----------------------


----------



## Asatrur

Passed my extra ticket on Saturday.


----------



## k0xxx

Asatrur said:


> Passed my extra ticket on Saturday.


Congrats on the Extra ticket!


----------



## scpnet

Just joined. Extra class but definitely no expert. No HF gear.


----------



## k0xxx

scpnet said:


> Just joined. Extra class but definitely no expert. No HF gear.


*Welcome to the Forum!* Extra class for 10 years, and also definitely not an expert (but somewhat opinionated).


----------



## res2cue

General since 2010


----------



## WC3Q-3

adsum, de WC3Q


----------



## ronwarrior

New Mexico, kf5mtu.


----------



## Jackalope

Hello folks. I've been licensed over 30 years, as a KA2--- with an extra class license. Also have a basic license in Quebec, VA2---. Home station is solar and wind powered. I work in the radio industry for a governmental organization. I'll be operating portable from Sri Lanka later this year. I'm active both base and mobile on hf, VHF, and UHF.
73 all de
Jackalope


----------



## emtprn

I am a new General class and my wife is a new Tech studying for her Gen.


----------



## frankd4

KK4CZT General


----------



## Pete1236

Good morning (Eastern Time) KC8TCS here. I have been a licensed Technician class ham operator for ten years now. I operate primarily VHF (2 meter) and UHF (70 Cm). I own multi-band radios because of my involvement with local emergency services (UHF-primary use) 

Looking into operating on 6 meters (50 Mhz) and 10 meters (28 Mhz) soon, when I move into my own house.


----------



## 91004

General Class Citizen here in Fox November ONE ZERO


NOVEMBER THREE UNITED ECHO DELTA


----------



## k0xxx

91004 said:


> General Class Citizen here in Fox November ONE ZERO
> 
> NOVEMBER THREE UNITED ECHO DELTA


VHF active? Echo Mike Four Six here, and getting close to being back on the air and set up again on 6m - 23cm. :?)


----------



## splinter99

KB3OQH. Got my license a few years back but havnt done any thing with it yet


----------



## LeSellers

splinter99 said:


> KB3OQH. Got my license a few years back but havnt done any thing with it yet


I have my Technician class license, but, like you, I am not finding anything useful to dowith the my radio. However, it's not about "peacetime" comms, it's about being able to get the message (in and out) when other methods are disrupted.

It might be helpful to go to General or even Extra to get 'round-the-world capabilities. At TEOTWAWKI, your local repeater will be just as affected as the rest of the local infrastructure. The problem then becomes, "How do I disguise my antenna?"


----------



## LeSellers

Ephraimlad said:


> I question whether we should post our calls here....


I'm with you on that one.

Paranoid?!! Oh, yeah!!!!!!!

A call sign links directly to the FCC database with your name, address, and who-knows-what. We can't know who's monitoring this site, and I'm not excited about "sharing" what we've worked so hard to set by. (Ask, I'll share--demand, not so willingly.)


----------



## Well_Driller

I am working on the license but I do have a couple radios and monitor and listen to the HF bands. I was learning Morse code and love to sit and listen to conversations in Morse code. One thing is I believe the HAM radio could be your only connection to what's going on in the outside world in a major breakdown in communications systems. HF bands are good for long distance communications. Our gov't knows this. It's why they keep control over it by licensing. They know where all the stations are located. Not for our benefit... It could be likely thought that alot of communications in such an event will probably be transmitted in Morse code, so it's good to know it. A lot of people don't anymore and besides that it can be heard pretty clearly even with a high noise level where voice communications would be impossible. I've played with radios since I was very young. It was a hobby of my dad and I learned from him. He used to repair radio equipment. I've built various antennas, and repaired some radio equipment myself. Personally I still like the old tube equipment.



LeSellers said:


> I'm with you on that one.
> 
> Paranoid?!! Oh, yeah!!!!!!!
> 
> A call sign links directly to the FCC database with your name, address, and who-knows-what. We can't know who's monitoring this site, and I'm not excited about "sharing" what we've worked so hard to set by. (Ask, I'll share--demand, not so willingly.)


As far as the database is concerned, anybody listening to you on the bands can look your call sign up in the database. I do it all the time. Listen to the conversations and look up the call signs.


----------



## Alaskaorbust

Technician in Oklahoma but bound for Alaska.


----------



## LazarusLong

*Update, one year later*

Got a fine HF rig, a Yaesu FT-990. Hung a 135' dipole, 50' high at the
feedpoint. Having fun, living large.

Things were going fine with Butterscotch until he started using foul
language, so I had to cut him off.



LazarusLong said:


> I'm an Extra. Right now, I just have a Yaesu FT-60R HT dual-mode
> (2m and 440). Planning to get HF gear next year. Need to get my
> Morse speed up to something reasonable.
> 
> Not revealing my call sign, but I live in Portsmouth, NH.
> 
> 73 de LazarusLong


----------



## LincTex

LazarusLong said:


> Things were going fine with Butterscotch until he started using foul
> language, so I had to cut him off.


Meow?? Rowr?


----------



## GailP

I'm just taking my Ham Radio course. Think I may fail it though.


----------



## laylow

If you fail, take it again. You'll pass.


----------



## k0xxx

LincTex said:


> Meow?? Rowr?


Actually foul language would be more like quack, squawk, etc... 

Congrats *LazarusLong* on the FT-990, that's a nice rig. It's a shame that they didn't come with 6m also, but I used for a while and I was impressed by how sensitive the receiver was.


----------



## zombieresponder

General class here.


----------



## W4OPS

W4OPS here from Dallas Texas


----------



## sundance23

Kj4iyu here....tech ticket...
Numerous handhelds
Two mobiles in the van and truck.
Not home enough to string up the wires yet.


----------



## blarg

Tech class here for 12 years but I just started over. I didn't do anything with my license for 12 years. I just got my first hand held baofeng 5RU and I ordered a book to learn everything I forgot.


----------



## KE5GIZ

Tech class here in Central Texas


----------



## W4OPS

W4OPS also currently in Texas


----------



## Startingout-Blair

I'm hoping to take my first test this coming year and then look into getting the equipment.


----------



## Ravensoracle

I'm studying for my Tech and General right now. Hoping to take the test next month.


----------



## TexasMama

I'm about to start studying for it- hope to take a test sometime this spring. My goal is to have my license and a radio by June or July of 2013.


----------



## ComputerGuy

The DW, and a couple of friends and their wives are taking the tech class at the end of the month along with the exam.

All of us are a pseudo prepper group. We started with one, and we are growing with skills and bodies!


----------



## invision

GailP said:


> I'm just taking my Ham Radio course. Think I may fail it though.


Use practice exams on the Internet... I am studying now running through all the questions over and over... And yes, I have actually read about each as much as possible before just using the question dumps. Plan to take the test next month... Have the 4 - BaoFeng UV-5R units... 2 for me, and 2 for friends who are getting tech license too.. For my two, I have added larger antenna - one is 17 inches long and 1 is 5 foot. With the 5 foot unit, just hitting scan - I have picked up 50-60 miles away... So I am happy with that... Would rather have mobile units than a central unit in my home... No place for an antenna too,


----------



## LincTex

invision said:


> For my two, I have added larger antenna - one is 17 inches long and 1 is 5 foot. With the 5 foot unit, just hitting scan - I have picked up 50-60 miles away... So I am happy with that...


Make and model of antennae? eBay number?


----------



## invision

LincTex said:


> Make and model of antennae? eBay number?


I am cutting and pasting so please ignore any All Caps...

MOBILE ANTENNA 144/430 MHZ WITH PL CONNECTOR FOR MOBILE 58" LONG by Nagoya -$54.99 Amazon

^^^^ is the one I have gotten in, and have tested.. ^^^^

Still waiting on shipment for the following ones:
NAGOYA NA-771 SMA-M dual band antenna $10.50 Ebay
NAGOYA NA-771 BNC dual band antenna $10.50 Ebay
Nagoya NA-771 SMA-Female antenna $9.00 Ebay

So I will test each once I get them in...

The 58 inch one, I need to get a magnet base for... but overall it seems to work great... - uh... with what little knowledge I have at this point... component 4 in figure T2 is Transformer, the voltage across a 10-ohm resistor if a current of 1 ampere flows through it will be 10 volts... 1+1 does not equal 2, oh wait that is differential equations - I'm brain dead...


----------



## LincTex

The Nagoya 701 seems to be promising. Also under $10 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nagoya-NA-7...nna-144-430MHz-2-15dBi-UV-5R-3R-/251124699589

I am researching: "Baofeng UV-5R antenna"

http://hamgear.wordpress.com/2012/04/10/better-antennas-for-the-uv-5r/
Better antennas for the UV-5R?

I just wondered. Take a Baofeng UV-5R, try to hit distant repeaters which are known to be problematic, switch antennas and try again. This is exactly what I did yesterday. Because the S-meter of the UV-5R is totally worthless, I had to depend on my ears. I would rather present you a more scientific approach, but that's not that easy when in the field. Sorry about that.

The third party antennas I tried:
Nagoya NA-701. This is the antenna I ended up keeping after testing various models on the UV-3R. A good performer, sturdy, and reasonably cheap. The only other antenna which was just as good, the Nagoya NA-666, also known as "The Antenna From Hell", could not be tested because mine has the wrong SMA connector.
The Wouxun KG-UVD1P stock antenna. Doesn't fit very well though. There's a gap between the HT and the base of the antenna.
Quansheng TG-UV2 stock antenna. This antenna is nearly identical to the Wouxun KG-UVD1P antenna, slightly longer, but fits perfectly.

Results:
Interesting or disappointing, depending on the way you look at it. The differences were marginal at best. The only antenna which did a slightly better job on VHF was the Quansheng TG-UV2 antenna. About 1-1.5 dB gain compared to the stock antenna would be an educated guess. No differences to report on UHF.

Apparently the UV-5R stock antenna isn't that bad at all. There's one more antenna on its way, the Nagoya NA-773. Maybe that one will impress me, but I wouldn't hold my breath.

_Comments:_
I have tested many antennas on my UV-5R, and the Surecom SC-951 is the best hands down! You will be impressed! Cheap too, $12.50 delivered from 409shop.

.........I got two surecom Sc-951′s for the uv-5r and find them worse than the stock antenna, I also tried a NA-771 and that was also worse receiving local ham radio on the 145.000-146.000 band.

Love these radios and we use them under ofcom business radio licence for coms on video and film production, we have ten VHF and UHF frequencies available and with low power licence free 446 frequencies.

We have ten radios in total and find them easy to use and to programme via windows XP, I also have the TH-F8 in VHF and UHF but these are far superior and have a better menu layout.

........The Nagoya NA-771 didn't impress here in the lab either. A bit better on VHF, but not very good on UHF. The only Nagoya antenna I like is the NA-701. This antenna strikes a perfect balance, and does a better job than most stock antennas. The differences are small though.


----------



## invision

LincTex said:


> The Nagoya 701 seems to be promising. Also under $10 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nagoya-NA-701-SF-SMA-Female-Dual-Band-Radio-Antenna-144-430MHz-2-15dBi-UV-5R-3R-/251124699589
> 
> I am researching: "Baofeng UV-5R antenna"
> 
> http://hamgear.wordpress.com/2012/04/10/better-antennas-for-the-uv-5r/
> Better antennas for the UV-5R?
> 
> I just wondered. Take a Baofeng UV-5R, try to hit distant repeaters which are known to be problematic, switch antennas and try again. This is exactly what I did yesterday. Because the S-meter of the UV-5R is totally worthless, I had to depend on my ears. I would rather present you a more scientific approach, but thats not that easy when in the field. Sorry about that.
> 
> The third party antennas I tried:
> Nagoya NA-701. This is the antenna I ended up keeping after testing various models on the UV-3R. A good performer, sturdy, and reasonably cheap. The only other antenna which was just as good, the Nagoya NA-666, also known as The Antenna From Hell, could not be tested because mine has the wrong SMA connector.
> The Wouxun KG-UVD1P stock antenna. Doesnt fit very well though. Theres a gap between the HT and the base of the antenna.
> Quansheng TG-UV2 stock antenna. This antenna is nearly identical to the Wouxun KG-UVD1P antenna, slightly longer, but fits perfectly.
> 
> Results:
> Interesting or disappointing, depending on the way you look at it. The differences were marginal at best. The only antenna which did a slightly better job on VHF was the Quansheng TG-UV2 antenna. About 1-1.5 dB gain compared to the stock antenna would be an educated guess. No differences to report on UHF.
> 
> Apparently the UV-5R stock antenna isnt that bad at all. Theres one more antenna on its way, the Nagoya NA-773. Maybe that one will impress me, but I wouldnt hold my breath.
> 
> Comments:
> I have tested many antennas on my UV-5R, and the Surecom SC-951 is the best hands down! You will be impressed! Cheap too, $12.50 delivered from 409shop.
> 
> .........I got two surecom Sc-951′s for the uv-5r and find them worse than the stock antenna, I also tried a NA-771 and that was also worse receiving local ham radio on the 145.000-146.000 band.
> 
> Love these radios and we use them under ofcom business radio licence for coms on video and film production, we have ten VHF and UHF frequencies available and with low power licence free 446 frequencies.
> 
> We have ten radios in total and find them easy to use and to programme via windows XP, I also have the TH-F8 in VHF and UHF but these are far superior and have a better menu layout.
> 
> ........The Nagoya NA-771 didnt impress here in the lab either. A bit better on VHF, but not very good on UHF. The only Nagoya antenna I like is the NA-701. This antenna strikes a perfect balance, and does a better job than most stock antennas. The differences are small though.


So for a complete newbie what are you saying?

Playing with the big boy antenna now and I am picking up south Atlanta talk... 40 miles away...


----------



## LincTex

invision said:


> Playing with the big boy antenna now and I am picking up south Atlanta talk... 40 miles away...


You can't beat that from a $45 radio. I wonder if you could Tx back to the same fella?


----------



## invision

LincTex said:


> You can't beat that from a $45 radio. I wonder if you could Tx back to the same fella?


Didn't have license at time - so no way was I trying it...


----------



## invision

And if you read that "didn't have license"... yes, that means I just passed the exam today...


----------



## k0xxx

invision said:


> And if you read that "didn't have license"... yes, that means I just passed the exam today...


Congratulations!


----------



## invision

k0xxx said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks... 3 of the test givers asked me to take the general test same day, one followed me out to tell me I should consider taking it...

How much difference is gen over tech?


----------



## k0xxx

A decent bit. It goes into a bit more theory, but it's not too much. I would bet that if you studied the same as you did for the Tech, you could pass it pretty soon. It would have been worth it to just have tried the general, as it usually doesn't cost any additional to take the next level up. At least you would have had some experience with it. 

I'm happy that you passed the tech, though! You can have a lot of fun on the VHF and up bands, especially with a sideband capable rig. I have worked 53 countries worked on 6 meters, and 28 states on 2 meters. It's a lot of fun and can help you with your operating and station building skills.


----------



## zombieresponder

The general test is more technical. It's not really difficult if you study a bit, but it is more involved than the tech.


----------



## drgnhntr37

Passed my General this past Saturday. Had to think a little harder than when I took the tech. Now studying for the Extra lot of technical involved. Thank god for the apple App Store. They do have great apps to study by.


----------



## invision

drgnhntr37 said:


> Passed my General this past Saturday. Had to think a little harder than when I took the tech. Now studying for the Extra lot of technical involved. Thank god for the apple App Store. They do have great apps to study by.


Congrats, well done!


----------



## TexasPatriot

Have had my Tech license now for about a month. KF5TWS


----------



## ENIGMA6

*Tech Vs General*

Test wasn't that much harder when I passed the general class test 4 or 5 years ago. It's worth it. You get so much more band privileges [20,30, 40 and I believe some 80m] but some are CW only. It'd be worthwhile to study up and get the Extra class as time permits, then you don't have to use CW unless you wish to, except on 30m [CW only].


----------



## k0xxx

drgnhntr37 said:


> Passed my General this past Saturday. Had to think a little harder than when I took the tech. Now studying for the Extra lot of technical involved. Thank god for the apple App Store. They do have great apps to study by.


Excellent! Congrats on the new HF privileges!



ENIGMA6 said:


> Test wasn't that much harder when I passed the general class test 4 or 5 years ago. It's worth it. You get so much more band privileges [20,30, 40 and I believe some 80m] but some are CW only. It'd be worthwhile to study up and get the Extra class as time permits, then you don't have to use CW unless you wish to, except on 30m [CW only].


You get full access to 10m, 12m, 17m, 30m (digital/CW only), 60m, and 160m. Plus you can use the General portions of 15m, 20m, 40m, and 80m. You have more spectrum available to you than most Government agencies.


----------



## goneunderhill

General class, qth located in Lakewood California


----------



## camo2460

I've had my license for about 5-6 years now I guess, but I am not active any more. KD0ALY


----------



## Recon911

Thank God that I live in a condo in Waikiki Beach, Hawaii and not using any HF privileges! Yes,this may sound funny but it is not. I always jump in with both feet and take everything to the extreme. I'll give you a good example, I have 11 rigs and 8 HT's and I've taken my condo off the grid.
Could you imagine what my wife thinks of me now vs having a way to put up HF antennas all over the place? I look like a madman with a bunch of radios as it is,don't get me started in HF yet. I will get there and I think for me,to keep my interest alive in Amateur radio,there has to be some mystery involved to keep me going strong in the hobby.
I'll give you another example, there is a CAT 2 hurricane just 870 miles offshore coming this way,Hurricane Henriette. I had to tear down my radio cabinet on my lanai outside and take over my wife's sewing table in the living room and set it all up again for these dumb hurricanes. I have wires all over the place right now and I'm trying to get a handle on it but it's not that easy. The goal is to have only the two battery banks outside for when these hurricanes hit and hope that my back up electrical system doesn't take a hit from all the blowing rain,lightning and thunder and blowing debris from other neighboring lanais whose owners didn't give a squat about his stuff blowing around and going through his neighbors windows because he was too lazy to clean up his lanai.
On the other hand,the temptation of having a HF rig and a 40 meter end feed line to drop down from one of my windows is almost overwhelming,lol. It's not easy living in a highrise building with this hobby,a building managed by a board that doesn't understand how their rules infringe on their own survivability during a disaster of any sort. But then again,I've been dealing with one board member,head of the board, who is a veteran like I,who seems to understand more than he would like the other board members to know.
I say it this way because we've had six tsunami events during the last three years where he found out from the security officers that work here,what was going on during these events and that I was the source of the valuable information because I work for the state civil defense and the DEM during these events. This has also lead me to find out that I have some Mormons and Doomsday Preppers that live in my building also. So it ain't all bad here but I simply do not have the room and my wife does not quite have the patients for me to branch out to HF even though I have the license to do so. 
In the meantime, I have still taken matters to the extreme still because I also own two repeaters and building two more. I also have a small business where I build and sell wind turbines and teach people how to go off the grid in order to sell my wind turbines. I will admit that I've made some very good friends doing this business and most of these folks are well off already and have the money to buy the items I tell them to buy in order for them to be off the grid and put that $300-$600 a month into their pockets that they would of given to Hawaiian Electric Co. in the form of a monthly utility bill for the power they used. Now,they are able to set that money aside,expand their battery banks or use it for their kid's college fund in some cases.
So,I am just one more Ham that uses this forum. My reasons vary on my moods or what I'm thinking at the time. Most of the time,I like to read about other people's ideas and I will admit that some are really downright stupid,some are a little extreme,some are clever and some are very smart and resourceful. I believe that even the really dumb ideas sometimes have good merit because it can be applied to other areas or matched up with my own ideas to be made better and there is nothing wrong with that. I'm sure that other people think alike as they read through this forum and look for ideas. Some of the really good ideas though,take a little more understanding and a little bit of $$ to make it work for my own situation but it's manageable.
If there was one good solid reason that I would recommend amateur radio to someone,it would not be strictly for communications,it would be because you'd have to learn to think for yourself and think outside the box...That there alone is a life changing step into the right direction. :soapbox2:


----------



## ddeucher

I'm a tech - I use for CERT as well as volunteering in various activities.

Dave


----------



## Hotpie

I`m a tech, been one fer bout 12 years....


----------



## frankd4

*Extra*

Passed the Extra exam on 10 June 13.


----------



## k0xxx

frankd4 said:


> Passed the Extra exam on 10 June 13.


Congrats! :2thumb:


----------



## justme

I have a book from someone that took a course for HAM radio. He told me just know the correct answers in the book and I will pass the test. Hmmmmm some how I think that is wrong. I want to know why those answers are correct. I still have the book and I have read it but I will be looking for a class also.


----------



## kc5uzd

KC5UZD, since the '90's


----------



## Geek999

justme said:


> I have a book from someone that took a course for HAM radio. He told me just know the correct answers in the book and I will pass the test. Hmmmmm some how I think that is wrong. I want to know why those answers are correct. I still have the book and I have read it but I will be looking for a class also.


The advice you received is correct and consistent with many standardized tests, e.g. drivers license. You are correct to want to understand the questions and the answers.


----------



## KB6XXX

I am proud to say,.. yepp, I'm a ham too. General class and second generation at that. HF is my thing. Yaesu FT-847, FT-857D,FT-7100,FT-2800, VX-6R and other Icom and Kenwood gear and some other stuff..73...


----------



## k0xxx

:welcome: It's great to see another Ham on the forum!


----------



## libprepper

Welcome ! Another Ham here, Tech class, and Licensed GMRS. Do mostly 2m , very popular up here, and have a good GMRS network set up as well with my non Ham prepper cohorts. Just finished a scratch built tower and installed a new reinforced equipment rack last spring for all my gear. Added a good quality UPS and a have off grid solar so SHTF I should be good to stay on the air for a while at least, unless EMP takes out the whole shebang.


----------



## GlockASP

Yes sir I am.


----------



## Well_Driller

I am too, have radios on bands from HF through 70cm currently. All my antennas I built, except for one of them. I also use commercial gear on the ham bands. Currently General class, eventually i'll get around to taking the exam for extra.....


----------



## jnr0104

Tech here!


----------



## TheLazyL

Technician Plus


----------



## drgnhntr37

TheLazyL said:


> Technician Plus


Plus what. The US FCC doesn't have a plus class.


----------



## jerryk959

Extra Class here!


----------



## Halfcrazy

Extra Class

KB1UAS


----------



## k0xxx

drgnhntr37 said:


> Plus what. The US FCC doesn't have a plus class.


It did (Technician with Morse code), and those that earned the license are still listed as that until they upgrade or drop their license. It's the same for Novice and Advanced Class licenses.

Don't be so quick to judgement.


----------



## cllowe

Tec class. Maybe 10 years ago. 

Kj4aud


----------



## Ravensoracle

Finally got my Tech license. I am already studying for General.


----------



## bomber52h

I have my General License.


----------



## brandarr

Tech license should have general soon.


----------



## Commprepper

General Class


----------



## drgnhntr37

k0xxx said:


> It did (Technician with Morse code), and those that earned the license are still listed as that until they upgrade or drop their license. It's the same for Novice and Advanced Class licenses.
> 
> Don't be so quick to judgement.


Wasn't judging. Just questioning. And later found out that there are a very few left as you so graciously pointed out.


----------



## w4opsec

General class here.


----------



## w4opsec

I guess I could add a little more for those who don't know me. I'm looking for land in Missouri


----------



## kc2vub

General class


----------



## rb5family

KG0TA Advanced Ticket in SW Missouri. Helped start the ball rolling with local LDS commo group.


----------



## rb5family

Where at in MO?


----------



## ndutchak1985

I'm starting a HAM class on 3/18/14.


----------



## hardrock

*Update*

Passed the "general" at the Mena, Ar. hamfest last Sept.

My wife passed the "tech" last Nov.

Plan to take the "amateur extra" During the 2014 Mena Hamfest"

Thanks for a good ham forum :wave:


----------



## k0xxx

Congratulations! I've been wanting to go to the Mena fest for years, but it hasn't ever worked out.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Passed technician last week and just got my call sign: KD8WXO


----------



## bkt

Got my tech this past November primarily to have an optimal means of communications should things get unpleasant. But I found this is a really interesting hobby and now I'm geeking out on it. I bought four Baofeng UV-5R HT's - one for the car (with a Tram external ant.), one for the office with a roll-up j-pole ant., two used experimentally as a repeater.

Got a $20 RTL2838 HDTV usb dongle that works great with gqrx to give me a software defined radio which is on all the time. It only reaches down to 22MHz, though, so I'm buying a NooElec HamItUp upconverter to reach down to at least the HF realm.

Also, a Mobilinkd APRS module that pairs nicely with the UV-5R is in my immediate future. It's designed for reporting location but I want to play with digital communications over radio a bit.


----------



## hogwild

Been enjoying ham since '65. Let it lapse for about 10yrs and started again. Had to retest for it all. Extra since 07. Listen lots, talk on occasion when I hear a lonely CQ that just can't get an answer. KI4VQP.


----------



## LazarusLong

Extra since 2009.


----------



## N4UPD

Been a ham since 1988.Technician class.


----------



## Swampwood

Been wishing I could find a cheap unit to start with.


----------



## 264Win

Hi all been a ham since 1994 interest are emergency comms . I am the EC for the local area with ARES also teach CERT, have my General and check in to all the local traffic and emergency nets. This area of the State is very well coordinated and prepared for all emergencies all hams have battery and generator back up, the CERT families have frs and citizens band for local continuity and contact.


----------



## bkt

Swampwood said:


> Been wishing I could find a cheap unit to start with.


The Baofeng UV-5r costs under $40 (shipped, if you have Amazon Prime) and will get you on 2M (VHF) and 70CM (UHF). I recommend a better antenna but you're still looking at around $50 total.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Got mine earlier this summer, only have the Baofeng (sp?). I think there aro only three other hams in my county, unfortunately I haven't heard one other ham talk in the air since I have had the radio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

sgtusmc98 said:


> Got mine earlier this summer, only have the Baofeng (sp?). I think there aro only three other hams in my county, unfortunately I haven't heard one other ham talk in the air since I have had the radio.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


With that radio you are going to be primarily on 2m and most of the communication will be over repeaters. Find the frequencies for the closest repeaters and listen in there.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Geek999 said:


> With that radio you are going to be primarily on 2m and most of the communication will be over repeaters. Find the frequencies for the closest repeaters and listen in there.


Thanks I didn't really think about finding the repeaters. It may sound silly I wanted a ham license for over 20 years but every thing was so expensive, got that Baofeng to get in it and have been so busy I just haven't looked into much more. I would like to get bigger radios for truck and house soon.

I believe the repeaters normally use one or just a few frequencies? Which of course would narrow the range to listen on.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

Generally there is one frequency to receive and one to transmit. With a handheld you will get very short range radio to radio due to line of sight. The repeater will be on a tower allowng communication over a much longer range.


----------



## sgtusmc98

I think for my location ultimately I'll have to set up a good base station and antenna system to do anything, I'm in a plateau with valleys and ridges on my sides. I know the dipole antennas can be cheap to set up but again haven't done much homework on that or how many antenna lines if more than one would have to come out of the house. If I got a base station I'd want it to do more than my tech license can do but haven't looked at those much either because of cost. Lots of ifs and $ questions for now, I need to get in a club for those things and may be able to get some better prices and good info. Thanks for the repeater suggestion, I programmed in the three closest and will see if I can get anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

sgtusmc98 said:


> I think for my location ultimately I'll have to set up a good base station and antenna system to do anything, I'm in a plateau with valleys and ridges on my sides. I know the dipole antennas can be cheap to set up but again haven't done much homework on that or how many antenna lines if more than one would have to come out of the house. If I got a base station I'd want it to do more than my tech license can do but haven't looked at those much either because of cost. Lots of ifs and $ questions for now, I need to get in a club for those things and may be able to get some better prices and good info. Thanks for the repeater suggestion, I programmed in the three closest and will see if I can get anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Your 2m Baofeng will send and receive further than you might realize. The issue is that radio propagation is line of sight unless you are dropping down to a lower band and bouncing signals off the upper atmosphere.

The issue is even if you didn't have hills and buildings in the way the curvature of the earth is going to limit your line of sight to a bit over 5 miles with the handheld. The solution is either get yourself to a higher position, or a taller antenna, or both for direct communications. The repeater does that for you.

Picture a repeater at several hundred feet up in the air on a tower. Now you have line of sight to the repeater and the other end of your communication has the same and your range is now many miles simply because the repeater is optimally located. In my vicinity most of the repeaters continued to operate during hurricane Sandy, so for most disaster types they should be a resource.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Geek999 said:


> Your 2m Baofeng will send and receive further than you might realize. The issue is that radio propagation is line of sight unless you are dropping down to a lower band and bouncing signals off the upper atmosphere.
> 
> The issue is even if you didn't have hills and buildings in the way the curvature of the earth is going to limit your line of sight to a bit over 5 miles with the handheld. The solution is either get yourself to a higher position, or a taller antenna, or both for direct communications. The repeater does that for you.
> 
> Picture a repeater at several hundred feet up in the air on a tower. Now you have line of sight to the repeater and the other end of your communication has the same and your range is now many miles simply because the repeater is optimally located. In my vicinity most of the repeaters continued to operate during hurricane Sandy, so for most disaster types they should be a resource.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sgtusmc98

sgtusmc98 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Thank you for the info, I'll keep trying the repeaters and see what happens!

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## bkt

Sgt, I own four Baofeng UV-5R radios because they're cheap and they work well. I bought a couple of these roll-up j-pole antennas. One's in my attic with the feed line strung down to my office and the other is in a go-bag.

Programming repeaters and offsets isn't difficult, particularly if you use chirp programming software. It's free and it works better than the program that comes with the Baofeng. In fact, you can tell Chirp to load the repeaters in your area and then you can dump that to your radio. It takes care of tones, offsets, etc.

The stock antenna that comes with the Baofengs is terrible. The Nagoya 771 antennas are longer but provide much better range. And they're cheap - under $20.

Post or PM if you have any questions about the Baofeng. I'm happy to help if I can.


----------



## sgtusmc98

BKT, thank you for help by now you and I had some discussion on another thread. I can definitely use any insight, eventually I would like to set up a base station and a Mobil but the Baofeng is what I have now. I did replace the antenna with a 14". Can you give me specifics on the portable antenna you got for your Baofeng?


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sgtusmc98

Actually I just followed your link for the roll up so I got that answer to that question!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## LincTex

sgtusmc98 said:


> The Baofeng is what I have now. I did replace the antenna with a 14".


Make sure you buy one that gets good reviews.

Some antennae just make your wallet lighter.

http://www.eham.net/reviews/products/37

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/10349

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/7741


----------



## sgtusmc98

Thank you for the links!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## bkt

Sorry, the link I provided isn't exactly the antenna I got. This is the one I bought. It works well w/ VHF and UHF.

I have a Tram 1185 antenna on my Jeep. I got a battery adapter that plugs into the power plug and an external ptt mic. Not elegant, but it works well.

This might make a good mobile or base rig for you and it gets you four bands. It isn't expensive, either.

Quick update: the slim jim roll-up antenna by n9tax got a 4.8 out of 5.0 on the review site LincTex posted and the Nagoya 771 and Tram 1185 both got a 4.0 out of 5.0. Not too bad and I sure didn't go broke.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Thanks you have given me a lot of ideas, that radio is a high possibility I will probably try and pick it up in a month or two (two truck insurance payments due soon). I think I thought of an easier way than planned to put an exterior antenna on the house chimney with out drilling since we were talking about this, hopefully the smoke won't coat the antenna too bad. I don't like moving stuff but if I set up to use that radio or one like it as a base station and as a mobile that could really speed me up on my radio use. Eventually I'd get another radio for the house but for temporary that could work well.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sgtusmc98

The other antennas for the Baofeng will be my first effort and that should be soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## koldsteel

Passed my Tech and General test on June 21st. Trying to be patient as my call sign has not been found on the ULS database. I have a Baofeng UV-5R+ and am building a J pole to mount on the roof. I get good reception 30 miles south of the repeater using a 1/2 wave antenna on a mag mount.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## TheLazyL

'84 or '85 I passed my Novice and Tech. A severe ear infection as a young child and later a punctured ear drum is what I'm blaming for barely passing the Morse. 

When they change requirements I automatically became a Tech Plus.

Kenwood 520S

Went from a wire dipole strung between the house and garage to a vertical on top of the house roof 2 1/2 stories up.

When we moved I erected a used 80' tower with a stationary tri-bander on top. I was trying figuring out how install a rotor at the base of the tower (too old to climb tower for rotor maintenance) when a tree limb reconfigured the tri-bander into a pretzel.

Now I'm working on a inverted "V". I've got the pulleys installed on 2 trees with counter weights and 40' up on the tower. Waiting for the Son to fly home to retrieve the coaxial cable from the top of the tower. Solder a PL-259 on the coax and I'm back on the air. 100% maintain from the ground.


----------



## TheLazyL

sgtusmc98 said:


> ... I think I thought of an easier way than planned to put an exterior antenna on the house chimney with out drilling since...


Radio Shack (bad words to most, I'm washing my mouth out with soap as I type) has a chimney mount. 2 stainless steel bands go around the chimney, no drilling: <Click Here>


----------



## sgtusmc98

Thanks lazy L for the link!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Ozarker

Yes, I'm a HAM. Icom 706, 2 Yaesu 1802's, marine rig, CB somewhere, with a box of old radios. I use the J pole on 2M and a dipole on 10M during HAMFEST, vertical Ringo HF and a homebrewed 3 element beam for 6M. Storm chaser and worked with our NWS and EMS folks here but haven't been on the air lately. 73's 

Sent from my Toaster using Morse Code


----------



## srtmedic

I have been a ham since Sept 1992. All of my radio operations is emergency communications since 1994. I am currently the Emergency Coordinator for ARES and RACES Radio Officer for county emergency management agency. 

Have MOU's with every hospital in the county along with American Red Cross, county emergency management, state emergency management, Army National Guard, search and rescue. 

Worked interoperability comms during Operation Vital Connection (Sept 2013) and Operation Vigilant Guard (Nov 2013.


----------



## 4wdCountry

Tech licensee working on General. Kenwood TM-281 for mobile comms, , Baofeng UV-5R, Wouxun kg-uv3d in the bag or in the house, depending on the situation. Also an old RS HTX-212 in the house connected to a homemade 3/4" copper pipe J-pole antenna. 
CERT and ARES involvement, as well as a Skywarn storm spotter and local radio club member to top off my fun.
Tech since summer 2013, and its time to get this upgrade completed.


----------



## TheLazyL

Thank for bumping this post back to the top. It was a reminder for me to check the expiration date on my license!

Kenwood 520S with a inverted V dipole at 40 feet.


----------



## squerly

Technician
Yaesu FT-450D, Yaesu 8800R, Wouxun
OCF Dipole, 10 meter Dipole, Diamond X-300


----------



## gnome

I just got my ham license after getting stuck on the side of the road with no cell phone reception needing 2 tires and some tools. I had to walk almost 2 miles to call my wife then found my battery had almost gone dead during the walk due to trying to get signal. On the way back someone picked me up and was talking on the ham when they dropped me off. That sold me on them, anyone really interested in being prepared should have a radio. I still have to install the base station in my office, get my wife to get her ticket, and install more then a mobile handheld in the truck. However I know guys that listen to the repeater frequency all day that could call my wife and the person that picked me up was on a Baofeng radio. So I am better then where I started.


----------



## cllowe

Anyone here mess with 10 meters? Just traded a 2 m for one and I can't hear anything. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## TheLazyL

cllowe said:


> Anyone here mess with 10 meters? Just traded a 2 m for one and I can't hear anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


As I recall 10 meters is heavily reliant on the sun spot activity.


----------



## kc5uzd

Kc5uzd in North TX


----------



## Starcreek

I just got my Tech license last month!


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby's working on license now, gonna try to go take the test tomorrow.


----------



## indyalways

Upgraded to Extra a week ago.


----------



## valannb22

Does anyone have any links to resources to actually learn how to operate a HAM radio? I've taken the test and have my license, but knowing the rules doesn't help me use the radio. I have one of those cheap BaoFeng UV-5RE Plus(UV-5R+) if that helps.


----------



## bkt

valannb22 said:


> Does anyone have any links to resources to actually learn how to operate a HAM radio? I've taken the test and have my license, but knowing the rules doesn't help me use the radio. I have one of those cheap BaoFeng UV-5RE Plus(UV-5R+) if that helps.


There are youtube videos that show how to manually program the Baofeng UV5R (and similar) radios. I suggest looking up a couple repeaters in your area from repeaterbook.com and programming them on your radio. If you have the programming cable and chirp, that's even easier: go to Radio->Query Data Source->Repeaterbook.

I also strongly suggest you replace the God-awful antenna that comes with the radio with a Nagoya 771 antenna. They're cheap and can be found on amazon.com.

Once you have local repeaters programmed, I suggest you listen for a while to get a feel for the etiquette. During a lull, you can say your call, see if anyone responds, and get into a conversation.


----------



## bkt

Also, there's a much better manual available from this site. Click on the "version 1.0 of their manual" link and you'll get the PDF. I suggest you save it and read through it at least once.


----------



## TheLazyL

valannb22 said:


> Does anyone have any links to resources to actually learn how to operate a HAM radio? I've taken the test and have my license, but knowing the rules doesn't help me use the radio. I have one of those cheap BaoFeng UV-5RE Plus(UV-5R+) if that helps.


2 meters and 70 cm.

Tune in to your local repeater and listen to learn the local procedure.

Suggested.

"This XX9XXX monitoring."

"zz8zz calling XX9XXX. "

"zz8zzz this is XX9XXX. I'm testing my new handheld Baofeng. How does it sound to you?"

zz8zz, "You're coming in real good. I've heard the radio can be hard to program. Over.

XX9XXX, "I used the CHIPs software so it was relatively easy. Over.

zz8zz, "Well I heard you calling and thought I'd say hi. Wife says supper is ready so I got to go. This zz8zz saying goodbye."

XX9XXX, "Thank you zz8zz for the radio report. This is XX9XXX monitoring."

Here's a link to a "how to" and repeater frequencies. http://www.aesham.com/repeater-directories/software/arrl-0208-pocket-repeater-directory/

And if you have a iPhone or iPad you can download the app "Repeaterbook" Let the app use your present location and it will list all the repeaters, frequencies and offsets in your area.


----------



## LincTex

valannb22 said:


> Does anyone have any links to resources to actually learn how to operate a HAM radio? I've taken the test and have my license, but knowing the rules doesn't help me use the radio. I have one of those cheap BaoFeng UV-5RE Plus(UV-5R+) if that helps.


http://www.dxzone.com/catalog/Operating_Aids/Beginner_s_Guides/

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/tuning-in-ham-radio.html

http://www.hamuniverse.com/

http://www.hamuniverse.com/elmer.html

https://www.hamradiolicenseexam.com/ham-radio-for-survivalists.htm

http://www.eham.net/newham/

It will be REALLY helpful to join the local club, 
& attend the field days so you can participate in the activities.

Also, see if there's anyone nearby that you can ask to be an "Elmer" (advisor/mentor) to you. 
A lot of folks are really, really helpful. There's a Italian/Chilean dude locally (to me) who'll go to anyone's place and help them learn how to run their stuff!

Ask to visit people's radio "shacks" to see their equipment and how for a demonstration on how to operate it.

Eventually, you'll want to make a J-pole antenna so you can get some really good distance (it's easier to do than it looks):

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/post-photo-any-photo-15634/index346.html#post389052
.
.


----------



## sgtusmc98

If you get with a mentor or friend as mentioned above really helps, BKT has good advice that helped me. I had complication to start with and talking through the problems helped, echolink is a neat program for your computer and smartphone that will let you get on some repeaters, it helped me get my radio working because I could hear if I was accessing the repeater or not.


----------



## codyw1

KG5CEW here


----------



## bkt

Glad to have you, Cody. We're always interested in what people are doing with their rigs in the context of prepping.


----------



## codyw1

Well thank you, I've been here for years but I forgot my old password when I got a new iPad


----------



## codyw1

I run a kenwood tmv-71A as a mobile rig as well as several Baeofangs


----------



## Archer15

Been a Ham since '99. Extra ticket running a Kenwood 430 and a doublet 10-40 antenna.
Icon 2200H 2 meter base and mobile, Yeasu FT-60 Handheld.
Do CW and phone only.


----------



## JosephA

KE0EVA here!


----------



## fteter

Sitting for the exam on Tuesday.


----------



## bkt

fteter said:


> Sitting for the exam on Tuesday.


Good! Let us know how it goes.

What level are you going for? Suggestion: Take the test you intended to in order to get your license then take the next test up - usually, they let you do that free if there's time remaining.


----------



## JosephA

Good luck! Don't stress it's not bad at all if you did a little studying. I agree with bkt you should try for the next one up. Failed mine, but it was free. Still walked out with technician which is what I studied for. So I'm happy.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Plus taking the next level gives you a good idea of how it is. When I did my technicians last summer, I took my general as well. Failed it, but saw it was just slightly deeper material. Got something like 19 of 35 right (needed 28?). There were only a few questions that u had no idea what they were talking about.

Same thing when I took my general a few weeks ago. I also took the amateur extra and almost passed without studying!

Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Rockyriver

Amateur Extra here.

I use Kenwood V-71's in my autos and use a Kenwood TS-590 for my HF rig.


----------



## painter

KE8BQJ here ... just got Tech license a week ago. Not sure what I'll do with it yet other than listen occasionally for now.

I took the General exam too since they offered, but didn't pass since I hadn't studied any material for it.


----------



## sgtusmc98

painter said:


> KE8BQJ here ... just got Tech license a week ago. Not sure what I'll do with it yet other than listen occasionally for now.
> 
> I took the General exam too since they offered, but didn't pass since I hadn't studied any material for it.


Ham radio is a strange journey, several people I know were satisfied with local talk or just listening including myself, but if you get your general and start messing with hf it gets really interesting. Of course for survival listening can be great but it can build some good relationships too, many hams don't consider themselves preppers but they are, just don't tell them they are or you are and you fit right in, it can be a very valuable asset to have local and distant contacts not to mention the communication benefit.


----------



## fteter

*The Exam*

I've studied and prepared for the Tech exam. Hamstudy.org is a real help.

But I'm also planning on taking the General while I'm there, just because it's included in the exam fee...and there's no chance for a hit if you don't swing the bat.

I expect to get my Tech, and I'll be happy if I walk out with that...I'm averaging between 90 and 100 percent on practice exams.

The General will take some luck. But at least I'll get a feel for it.


----------



## fteter

Passed the Tech, not the General. Assigned callsign KG7VCD.

My father, a silent key for many years now, was the original K0RFS. As a tribute, I had my callsign changed to K1RFS.


----------



## defense1

KD8UPC here, near Grand Rapids MI


----------



## Jack Hester

I've been very inactive for quite a few years, meaning no transmissions. I listen in from time to time, and recently got my 80 meter half-wave dipole cleared of vines and tightened. 

I've kept my license current, so I can operate any time I choose. Nothing mobile, these days. Just fixed base. Decided to remain Advanced Class, since it's no longer offered. 

Jack - KS4VS


----------



## kappydell

Just got my license - callsign is KD9FOC. took both the technician and the general and passed them both! A very pleasant surprise! Just got my first transceiver - starting small with a Baeofeng with an additional larger antenna. Lots of fun!


----------



## chuckinnc

I am surprised there are so many KD calls available. Welcome to the ham community.
Chuck/N4aeq


----------



## azbison

KK4RGS (Really Good Stuff) at your service


----------



## Sacajawea

KM4LQL here. Passed tech & general in the same sitting; used hamtestonline. Then hubs got sick and I missed a lot of weekly nets, so I'm still about as green as it gets.

Equipment is next on the list (I can tell the Baofeng UV-5 ain't gonna cut it for me; one location has a lot of challenges.)


----------



## bkt

Congrats on your general ticket. Not sure why the Baofeng is a non-starter for you, but that's cool. Let us know the hardware you end up getting.


----------



## DebCath

KG7UOW here. I have to thank the other members here for helping me find a website for study and for their encouragement. It meant the world to me when I was so stressed out about it!


----------



## wrs25936

K5wrs here I started with boafeng uv82 now have a couple of icoms that bought used and 2 tyt MD 380's. Use the icoms in both of my trucks with mfj 1432 roughrider duel band antennas. My wife, daughter and brother in law are working on getting their tickets also. Also have anytime 5888 as a base station. Doing the general exam this summer. 73's all


----------



## AmishHeart

KF5LEG here. New to this forum. Only have a tech license.


----------



## sgtusmc98

AmishHeart said:


> KF5LEG here. New to this forum. Only have a tech license.


Welcome! There are some pretty well educated operators here! But I'm not one of them. My hf went down last winter, gota get it working again !


----------



## AmishHeart

That's ok. I should be on the radio more than I am. Mostly stay local to me


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Got mine bout 2 months ago. KEØIWF.

Be workin mostly 2 meters right now. In the future gonna expand.


----------



## Starcreek

KM4IHR....but I don't get on the radio much.


----------



## 5ToMidnight

*HAM operator*



bunkerbob said:


> How many licensed HAM radio operators do we have on the forum. Just curios. As you can tell I'm a HAM operator, and by the way so is my wife, both Tech class right now. I have been studying for my General license, but have soooo much to do.


I got my ticket, tech, in 2005 and renewed last year. Have not been active, but after retiring join the local amateur radio club and started meeting with a bunch of long term hams every Friday for breakfast and participating in the weekly net.

The guy that taught my class in 05, was also a prepper and got me to seriously thinking about what is happening in the world and how ready we are for even small disruption.

So, here I am.


----------



## bkt

Welcome, 5ToMidnight. I'm with you on using amateur radio in the context of prepping. While it is a fun hobby to many, its utility in the context of prepping is what attracted me to getting my license.


----------



## bunkerbob

*Well, given the topic....*

I guess there has been a lot of response to my original post almost 7 years ago, *wow!*
I am now a general ticket holder, along with my daughter and son-in-law.
It is an important tool for our MAG group. More than half have their tickets, radios and support gear.
Some of this will be tested in Sept during the "National Preparedness" month... https://www.ready.gov/september
We will be "bugging out" here, I have a surprise recovery team effort planned for the members when they arrive using the 40m, 2m HAM radios, GPS and printed map navigation.

Keep on "Hamming"

BB


----------



## 1XJ99

KI4YXO checking in here.


----------



## bkt

Welcome! Nice to have you! This is a good group and a good resource for all kinds of prepper-related things.


----------



## AmishHeart

Welcome, KI4YXO!
From KF5LEG


----------



## cllowe

Kj4aud here.


----------



## 5ToMidnight

KE5FJL here


----------



## 1XJ99

Thanks! Only been a ham since August 2007.
Love the hobby, but need to get a HF antenna
raised at the new house...


----------



## cllowe

I need to get my general. The only hf I have messed with is 10 meter which is nothing. I mainly use 2 meter.


----------



## AmishHeart

Me too, Cllowe


----------



## 1XJ99

cllowe said:


> I need to get my general. The only hf I have messed with is 10 meter which is nothing. I mainly use 2 meter.


Me too as of the past year plus... 
My house set up isn't even complete.
I have a 2 meter 440 mag mount stuck
on top of my Astron!

Lucky we have great repeaters, and they
are quite active in the area...


----------



## Bob_Hayles

W4JIC General license holder here in the north Georgia Appalachian foothills. Kenwood TS-130S HF and Kenwood TM-271 2 meter rig. Also have 2 Baofeng GT-3's.

Also Cobra 148 GTL CB (I know...Hams and CBers hate each other...NOT. CB is part of my plan. See explanation of my vanity call at the end of this comment).

60' Rohn 25 tower (still laying on the ground in sections. It is my summer project 2017.

BTW...call...W4JIC...is a vanity call. The JIC portion is Just In Case.


----------



## Bob_Hayles

1XJ99 said:


> Lucky we have great repeaters, and they
> are quite active in the area...


 Grid down means repeaters down. Ability to go simplex is not just nice...its a necessity.


----------



## Flight1630

I'm not a ham operator but my dad is/was. He lost interest in it. He has been doing the ham thing since the 70s and lost interest in it early/Mid 2000s. But what I found interesting only a few years ago I took a online questionnaire about what the test be. And all the stuff I learned was back in the 80s when I grew up. Well according to this mauk rest. I was only 1 answer off of getting my ham licence. May consider getting it at a later date when finances are bettet


----------



## 5ToMidnight

Flight1630 said:


> I'm not a ham operator but my dad is/was. He lost interest in it. He has been doing the ham thing since the 70s and lost interest in it early/Mid 2000s. But what I found interesting only a few years ago I took a online questionnaire about what the test be. And all the stuff I learned was back in the 80s when I grew up. Well according to this mauk rest. I was only 1 answer off of getting my ham licence. May consider getting it at a later date when finances are bettet


No need to wait. You can get a reasonable HT to get started at 2M with for under $50 and use repeaters to talk to other hams. For another $20 and a couple hours your time, you can build an antenna to boost your range and work simplex.


----------



## cllowe

Kh4aud 
Chris from mid tn.


----------



## bkt

Bob_Hayles said:


> Grid down means repeaters down. Ability to go simplex is not just nice...its a necessity.


The repeaters in my area have battery backup and would continue operating for several days without main grid power. Granted, people would be asked to keep quiet except for important comms.

Building your own repeater is pretty easy. A cross-band repeater can be built for less than $150. While point-to-point is a nice idea, there are often physical obstacles that prevent it. Repeaters help get around them.

I agree that also owning CB radios is smart. Use all the tools at your disposal.


----------



## Bob_Hayles

5ToMidnight said:


> No need to wait. You can get a reasonable HT to get started at 2M with for under $50 and use repeaters to talk to other hams. For another $20 and a couple hours your time, you can build an antenna to boost your range and work simplex.


For about $10 more you can get an already built J Pole for 2 meters off eBay and that includes shipping.

They work, too. Its what I've been using for 2 meters for 2 years and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Bob_Hayles

I notice there are some Hams on here from north Georgia and mid to east Tennessee. Any of y'all work 2 meters on the 805 from Pickens Co, GA?


----------



## drfacefixer

Bob_Hayles said:


> For about $10 more you can get an already built J Pole for 2 meters off eBay and that includes shipping.
> 
> They work, too. Its what I've been using for 2 meters for 2 years and I'm happy with the results.


One word of advice on the 2 meter jpoles is that you need to usually loop your line in order to fine tune it. If your into ham it's not such a big issue. But if your a just in case type of person with limited operating experience, this also means putting out some money for a good antenna tuner. I bought one to increase the range on my first HT and couldn't get anything. I emailed the seller and he told me to try 3 coils in my feed line... a little better. Got the antenna tuner and it made a world of difference once I was able to get the antenna in its sweet spot. Operating Hamm is a hobby that takes a lot of knowledge, time, and practice.


----------



## Bob_Hayles

drfacefixer said:


> One word of advice on the 2 meter jpoles is that you need to usually loop your line in order to fine tune it. If your into ham it's not such a big issue. But if your a just in case type of person with limited operating experience, this also means putting out some money for a good antenna tuner. I bought one to increase the range on my first HT and couldn't get anything. I emailed the seller and he told me to try 3 coils in my feed line... a little better. Got the antenna tuner and it made a world of difference once I was able to get the antenna in its sweet spot. Operating Hamm is a hobby that takes a lot of knowledge, time, and practice.


Some perhaps, but not all...certainly not in my expirience. My son and I both use Kenwood TM-271 radios as 2 meter base stations, we both use the aforementioned J Poles at about 20 feet, neither use a tuner or a loop of coax for tuning, we live75 miles apart as the crow flies, and talk simplex whenever we wish.


----------



## 1XJ99

Bob_Hayles said:


> Grid down means repeaters down. Ability to go simplex is not just nice...its a necessity.


Not all repeaters. 

I've got a to go box with HF as well.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Useless information: last night I was picking up 2m from 450 miles away. It was crazy! I had 146.880 in my radi for a local repeater but it doesn't work in more, it was still in the scan though. After hearing something I listened and picked up at least 3 repeaters. Also had doubling up on the repeater we use for our ARES net, that station was 160 miles away. Doesn't mean much other than 2m was doing some serious traveling last night!


----------



## Gophfer

New to this forum and new to Ham. Wife and I got our technician tickets a few months ago, a couple Baofeng 5R handhelds and are planning our base station. We really need it b/c we live out in the country and it is usually a stretch for the handheld to hit the local repeaters.

We took our 13 y/o granddaughter to the Orlando Hamcation hamfest last weekend and we infected her. She was excited and we are going to work on her Technician test. 

73's

KM4YDQ


----------



## AmishHeart

Excellent! It's great to get young people into ham radio. It's also great to get females involved in ham radio. Am in charge of registration for Albuquerque's Tech Fest at the end of the month. We are in our third year. Only a handful of female hams there. But....I don't have a line at the restroom.


----------



## fteter

Gophfer, Congrats to you and the wife on earning the Tech license. And congrats on "infecting" your granddaughter as well! 

So far as the base station goes, I'd suggested getting a base station antenna first - see how the better antenna works with your 5r. I've hooked a Diamond X30a up about 25 feet to a Baofeng UV-82 HT...the combo works so well that a base station purchase is now pretty low on my priority list. Just a thought...

73
K1RFS


----------



## bbqjoe

I got bit when I was driving semi years ago.
I went through a bunch of radios, kickers, antenna's, mics, and antenna setups.

A guy in a radio shop talked me into an RCI 2950, and showed me about the jumpers.
It was fun listening on 10 meters, and I did chat a bit when the skip came in.
When I owned my restaurant, I purchased an RCI 2995, and put it in the kitchen with an IMaX 2000 on the roof. I used to talk to the drivers, and offer them deals to come in and try us.

I kinda thought about going ape with ham equipment for awhile.

I've never heard anything above or below 10 or 11 meters. 

Just about every conversation is the same. Location, weather, and signal report.
Kinda boring really.
I mean it's cool as all get out the first time you find yourself in contact with someone almost halfway around the world.

But if that's all it's about, I can't see jumping through the hoops for a license.

Anymore, 11 meters is nothing but garbage, trash talk etc, and I turned it off a number of years ago.

I have the 2995 hooked up in the shop, but I never turn it on.

I figure about the only time I might use it seriously might be if the fan thing happens. Then again if it does, who would I even want to talk to?
And does anyone think that while the world blows up, anyone is going to give a rats behind if a guy on a radio has a license or not?

I do know about the different clubs and I'm sure that part could be fun, if you're into people.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Gophfer said:


> New to this forum and new to Ham. Wife and I got our technician tickets a few months ago, a couple Baofeng 5R handhelds and are planning our base station. We really need it b/c we live out in the country and it is usually a stretch for the handheld to hit the local repeaters.
> 
> We took our 13 y/o granddaughter to the Orlando Hamcation hamfest last weekend and we infected her. She was excited and we are going to work on her Technician test.
> 
> 73's
> 
> KM4YDQ


I agree with fteter, get a good antenna first, if you get a base station you will need an antenna anyway. For quite a while I had a baofeng hooked up to a 17ft dual band, I could hear more than I could talk but it helped a lot. I try not to skimp on antennas, many folks do, having a good antenna is probably more important than having a good radio.


----------



## RichBohlman

KG5QLS Rich Pearl Mississippi
Hold my General Ticket & studying for my Extra License.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Glad to have you with us! The Extra is a pain!


----------



## hardrock

*Checking in again*

Hello guys, I haven't been on the forum for a while and thought I should give you an update. My wife got her 'tech' and I got the general ticket and then on 7-01- 2016, I upgraded up to extra.
KF5YQL for the wife and K5YQL for me.
Happy to be back on the forum:wave:

Edit to add; sgtusmc98, it was tough for me too. I'm old and I wanted to see if my brain still functioned.


----------



## azrancher

bbqjoe said:


> I figure about the only time I might use it seriously might be if the fan thing happens. Then again if it does, who would I even want to talk to?


You would probably want to talk to someone on both the East Side and someone on the West Side to see if the fan was country wide, or just local to your desert location.



bbqjoe said:


> And does anyone think that while the world blows up, anyone is going to give a rats behind if a guy on a radio has a license or not?


No they won't, but before that happens you would know what band and frequency that I will be monitoring, and if my lights are out, then you can crank up the backhoe and trench across the inbound road, and start building slit trenches, and perhaps a hilltop sniper position.



bbqjoe said:


> I do know about the different clubs and I'm sure that part could be fun, if you're into people.


We already know you aren't fond of people from where you live...

*Rancher*


----------



## Maxxdad

K4MUF, DIXIE IDAHO. GENERAL

Were a mountain community of 27 people. When all the part timers show up we get up to around 75. Dead of winter it's usually around 15.

I've set out to get a radio in every cabin. At this point I think I've bought, programmed and sold at cost around 30 UV-5s. FRS/GMRS for now but do have some interested in going HAM.

With the Hikers, Campers, Jeepers, 4 wheelers etc that come in its nice to be able to communicate if needed for SAR. If we had a true community emergency they would be invaluable. We are truly remote here. 2 hours to the nearest Hospital 8n good weather.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Maxxdad said:


> K4MUF, DIXIE IDAHO. GENERAL
> 
> Were a mountain community of 27 people. When all the part timers show up we get up to around 75. Dead of winter it's usually around 15.
> 
> I've set out to get a radio in every cabin. At this point I think I've bought, programmed and sold at cost around 30 UV-5s. FRS/GMRS for now but do have some interested in going HAM.
> 
> With the Hikers, Campers, Jeepers, 4 wheelers etc that come in its nice to be able to communicate if needed for SAR. If we had a true community emergency they would be invaluable. We are truly remote here. 2 hours to the nearest Hospital 8n good weather.


It would be nice to get a community to have their Ham licenses but, and you may be aware of this, just having a few radios may not be enough for consistent communication, there are a lot of options for sure, regular vhf/uhf often has dead zones especially in mountains.


----------



## ssonb

KM4LAM general, have a OCD and a 10m ground plane Yeasu 450 stock unfortunately the dipole goes north,south ( hey I talk to people in Chile and Ecuador and they even answer back) need to string another one to get the best performance for east,west


----------



## frankd4

*Extra AK4FU running 100% solar the setup is on my QRZ page*


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I'm currently studying for my Tech. One of my work buddies has his Extra and talked me into it. I figured it would be a good prep too.


----------



## ssonb

CH the Tech ticket is not hard just read the AARL tech study manual and take a few practice exams that are on line and when you can answer over 90% of the test questions you will be able to pass the exam.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

ssonb said:


> CH the Tech ticket is not hard just read the AARL tech study manual and take a few practice exams that are online and when you can answer over 90% of the test questions you will be able to pass the exam.


I've been using hamstudy.org and the AARL book. Hopefully, I can find a time to test before my work-related courses start back up.


----------

